# Dear white people, you don't get discriminated against, so shut up



## novasteve (Oct 25, 2017)

Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News

Laughably stupid given racist liberals like her demand racial discrimination in hiring and admissions and demand racial segregation on college campuses too.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2017)

I give the author affirmative action


----------



## deanrd (Oct 25, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> 
> Laughably stupid given racist liberals like her demand racial discrimination in hiring and admissions and demand racial segregation on college campuses too.


Depends on how you define discrimination.  I can't remember the last time a white person was "lynched".  Can you?

Trump Effect: Biracial 8-year-old boy lynched by teenagers in New Hampshire

8 year old boy lynched - Google Search


----------



## deanrd (Oct 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I give the author affirmative action


Are you complaining you aren't being lynched or shot dead while unarmed and walking down the street?  Cuz that seems awfully weird.  
But, if that's the way you feel, advertise, I'm sure you can find someone to fulfill your "needs".


----------



## novasteve (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...


According to the Tuskeegee Institute, 38% of people lynched were whites.

http://archive.tuskegee.edu/archive.../Lyching 1882 1968.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y

Do you remember Jamie Urton? White guy who accidentally ran over a kid who ran into the street? He was killed, lynched, for being white. The attackers let his black passenger go.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...



LOL @ "Trump Effect"....freaking Daily Kos, only loons read that BS


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I give the author affirmative action
> ...



Derp, I have no interest in your attempt at thread derailment. Sit down and shush


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 25, 2017)

That's not true, my white friends and people here often speak about their situations where they were discrimsted against that ultimstely affects their lives like

1.  Black people look at then funny / threatening / angrily 
2. Spanish people speak Spanish in their presence and they don't understand 
3. Black people on twitter call whites cracka and that hurts in real life
4. Not being able to hang out in bad neighborhoods without fear
5. Mixed babies!
6. Being laughed at by others with more rhythmic abilities.

Big stuff


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...



Not surprisingly New Hampshire went to Hillary.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



She can't explain her snowflaking lol.


----------



## novasteve (Oct 25, 2017)

Keep in mind, affirmative action, liberals demanded segregation on campuses... Minority preferences for contractors, stuff like that. Liberals can pretend it's not discrimination, but it is.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2017)

Fang said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



And let's not forget the KKK were demoquacks....hmmmm


----------



## SSGT Bags (Oct 25, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> 
> Laughably stupid given racist liberals like her demand racial discrimination in hiring and admissions and demand racial segregation on college campuses too.


Hey racist, you say I cannot know how it is to be black, so tell me you mental midget, just how is it you know how it is to be white.
Can't have it both ways!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 25, 2017)

No one wants to discriminate against all white people, just the white nationalists and racists and neo natzis.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Keep in mind, affirmative action, liberals demanded segregation on campuses... Minority preferences for contractors, stuff like that. Liberals can pretend it's not discrimination, but it is.



Many a better qualified white individual has been passed over due to affirmative action. That's legal discrimination


----------



## Vastator (Oct 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I give the author affirmative action


You bring up a salient point.  The affirmative action that Negros require to force themselves upon employers; has been issued forth from well intending,  albeit misguided whites. Funny how given that fact,  they would complain about those who have helped them.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 25, 2017)

I have been discriminated against more by my fellow ethnicity than I ever have from the ethnicities I am not...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 25, 2017)

Meanwhile we have people claiming math is discrimination against blacks.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...


Yes, white republicans right along with the blacks that the Southern White Democrats hated. Today the Democrats are still the same.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Meanwhile we have people claiming math is discrimination against blacks.



Math is hard!!!!!.....for some


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 25, 2017)

Affirmative Action Battle Has a New Focus: Asian-Americans


Many Whites Filing Reverse Discrimination Lawsuits


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile we have people claiming math is discrimination against blacks.
> ...


I found math to be quite simple, and because of my White Privilege and Math skills, I am doing very well....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 25, 2017)

Here come the white Uncle Tom's ready to defend.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I didn't like math but I never had a problem learning it. Like you my white privilege took care of me


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 25, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here come the white Uncle Tom's ready to defend.


White Uncle Tom's?  I am white uncle Andy...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...


Daily Kos


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 25, 2017)

Jacob Rosenbaum  z"l  was LYNCHED  in New York City---
in 1991.      He was caucasian.   He was LYNCHED by a black mob-----an entirely innocent person


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 25, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Jacob Rosenbaum  z"l  was LYNCHED  in New York City---
> in 1991.      He was caucasian.   He was LYNCHED by a black mob-----an entirely innocent person


He was guilty of White Privilege....That is what the left will say...and why blacks can attack whites with immunity...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 25, 2017)

By the way, did anybody else notice in the OP article the author states:

*"this is a country where: Slavery was around for 245 years"*


The U.S. is 241 years old, and last time I looked slavery ended over 150 years ago.
Think we should tell her?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 25, 2017)

slavery existed in this LAND----ie   the AMERICAS  ---for as long as there were HUMAN BEANS  here------including during the times that  "American natives"   aka  "Indians"   lived in the north American planes--------and during the millennia of the INCAS and AZTECS  -----etc etc


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 25, 2017)

Vastator said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I give the author affirmative action
> ...



Yes, also when you consider than white women are the #1 beneficiary or affirmative action because she is a "minority" its equally funny how those misguided whites managed to place their women in first position by coincidence while telling goofy people like yourself that blacks are taking your job as Chief Toilet Sanitary officer.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I give the author affirmative action


All irrelevant
Whites never experience being pulled over 2 x a week
If you haven't been there you have zero to say so keep your trap shut


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 25, 2017)

novasteve said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


So the other 68%


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 25, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> 
> Laughably stupid given racist liberals like her demand racial discrimination in hiring and admissions and demand racial segregation on college campuses too.



So white boys and girls, would you rather be black or white in these United States?
Usually deafening silence


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 25, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> slavery existed in this LAND----ie   the AMERICAS  ---for as long as there were HUMAN BEANS  here------including during the times that  "American natives"   aka  "Indians"   lived in the north American planes--------and during the millennia of the INCAS and AZTECS  -----etc etc


Love the CApS I can't understand lower case


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 25, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...



I would always rather be white, I'm proud to be associated with a race that has given the world so much.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Depends on how you define discrimination.  I can't remember the last time a white person was "lynched".  Can you?
> Trump Effect: Biracial 8-year-old boy lynched by teenagers in New Hampshire
> 8 year old boy lynched - Google Search



Depends on how you define "Lynching".......

What I can tel you is that the media is in a hysterical cover up frenzy in order to portray white people as violent savages
and black people as the victims.

I would estimate that 99% of black on white violent crime goes unreported....and would also estimate that 99% of white on black violent crime gets reported.

So 2 incidents of white on black violence will make Headline News for weeks....
White 1000 incidents of black on white violence will never be mentioned at all

The communist media has a dire phobia against publishing stories of black on white violence.
Just because they refuse to publish it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
It's just the media and it's agenda.   Everyone knows this.   And it's why the media has zero credibility today.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I give the author affirmative action
> ...



Well no it's not irrelevant....just because YOU say so


----------



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Depends on how you define discrimination.  I can't remember the last time a white person was "lynched".  Can you?


That's because your liberal news media doesn't report Black privilege/White victimization. No worry. Just read Anne Coulter's bood >  _Mugged_. It's bring you up to speed on the mountain of stuff they've been withholding from you.

And hw do I define discrimination ? Two ways >>

1.  Affirmative Action

2.  Black privilege - read about it in_ Mugged _(if you've got the guts)


----------



## Correll (Oct 25, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> 
> Laughably stupid given racist liberals like her demand racial discrimination in hiring and admissions and demand racial segregation on college campuses too.




And people talk shit about compromise. 

How the fuck can we compromise with that?


----------



## Correll (Oct 25, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Ok, I'll bite.

How do you come to the conclusion that white women are the #1 beneficiary of AA?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Oh BS you make shit up all the time, loon. I no more believe you now then I do any other time. You're a waste of time and bytes


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...



Cuts both ways.  Plenty of vermin out there no matter what the color.

http://www.knoxnews.com/story/news/...on-christian-and-christopher-newsom/96196018/


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 25, 2017)

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Things like numbers and facts which I use over your preferred method of emotional whining and foot stamping assertions.  Btw, go find the info yourself because I know that will be your next complaint but I'm not here to mentor idiots just to set them straight.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



The beautiful things about facts is it doesnt matter who says them for them to be true.  Now you're busy trying to square in your brain how minorities can be taking all your jobs with affirmative action AND white women being the #1 users of the program.  Here, I'll even work up a theory for you.

Blacks are taking the jobs and identifying themselves as white women and no one notices


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> I can't remember the last time a white person was "lynched".  Can you?



So, no other form of violence counts?


*NYPD says man made anti-white remark before throwing unknown liquid into 13-year-old girl's face*

NYPD says man made anti-white remark before throwing unknown liquid into 13-year-old girl's face


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I give the author affirmative action


He and his people already had 400 years of affirmative action. How jacked up is his race that they need more of it?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


Good. I'm glad they fucked him up. We all know he called them the N word or something. Bet he wont do that again.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 25, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...


If I thought it was as bad here as you seem to feel it is, I would leave. That would solve the whole problem for you.

Why stay and bitch and moan instead of just changing the situation. If people don't like you, and if it bothers you, move. Simple.

I've lived in a lot of places. If I hate a place, or the people, I head on. I love experiencing new places.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 25, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> So white boys and girls, would you rather be black or white in these United States?
> Usually deafening silence


I'll answer you.

I'd rather be white. In the States, or anywhere else.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 25, 2017)

monkrules said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...


You know...  This point gets touched on quite frequently.  And seldom is a direct good answer offered beyond the insistence for more free shit,  another set of crutches,  or more requests for hobbling the opposition.  Watch them really lose it when handouts and the other adjustments stop entirely...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2017)

monkrules said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > So white boys and girls, would you rather be black or white in these United States?
> ...


Thats not what all white people say....


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 25, 2017)

Since whites have to hire more than just white people other white scream "no fair!  I remember when we took ALL the jobs!"


----------



## Vastator (Oct 25, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Since whites have to hire more than just white people other white scream "no fair!  I remember when we took ALL the jobs!"


Being forced to involuntary hire anyone is an affront to freedom.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 25, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Since whites have to hire more than just white people other white scream "no fair!  I remember when we took ALL the jobs!"
> ...



No one is forced to hire anyone they don't want.  Also no one is going to allow you to be blatantly racist and threaten people's ability to eat because you cry about freedom


----------



## Vastator (Oct 25, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Actually affirmative action does just that.  Who's threatening anyone's ability to eat?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Since whites have to hire more than just white people other white scream "no fair!  I remember when we took ALL the jobs!"
> ...


tough shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Whites had affirmative action for over 400 years and still going.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 25, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Affirmative action benefits white women over all others.  Go cry your wife a river.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> The beautiful things about facts is it doesnt matter who says them for them to be true.  Now you're busy trying to square in your brain how minorities can be taking all your jobs with affirmative action AND white women being the #1 users of the program.  Here, I'll even work up a theory for you.
> 
> Blacks are taking the jobs and identifying themselves as white women and no one notices



Here begins YOUR lesson, Mr "Facts". >>>

You thought you had something there ? I've been refuting that line about white women getting affirmative action (1000 times) for 12 years now.

That's a myth and a ridiculous one. There are many times more white female victims of affirmative action than ones helped by it. The number helped by it is very small. The number harmed by it is enormous. That's because, the white female victims includes not only those who were denied opportunities because they were white (Ex. like 7 white women in my graduate school in 1977), but it also includes the Millions of white wives and daughters of white men who were victimized.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Whites had affirmative action for over 400 years and still going.


NOT!  It's blacks who get Affirmative Action, and have been for the last 50+ years, (and you know it)


----------



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> tough shit.


For you, now that Trump, Sessions, & co. are putting a stop to the racist crap.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 25, 2017)

monkrules said:


> I'll answer you.
> 
> I'd rather be white. In the States, or anywhere else.


For once I agree with you - especially now that I'm retired, and don't have to worry about being discriminated against by affirmative action.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 26, 2017)

I have friends....very dear friends that don't have the same skin color as I do. I love them , hold them dear and my life has been better for just having them a part of it. Tried and true all the way through. This "divide and conquer" bullshit is the calling card method of the jesuits and the Vatican. If there were ONLY white people in this country? They would figure out a way to use prejudice by alienating those with blue eyes against those with brown eyes. Wake up, friends and neighbors. Look at the ways they divide us using tribalism....race, political, economical, gender, sexual orientation lines...hell they even use sports to drive a wedge.... while we never look at the puppet masters that are pulling the strings. The picture is so clear to me and I get frustrated that others can't see it. If you can see the big picture and you seek truth? You are my brother or sister in the fight because we are ALL debt slaves on this plantation. You have no allodial rights to property as we've been under military rule for at least 75 years or more since HJR 192 was implemented and they reduced honest money to mere military scrip i.e Federal Reserve Notes when under penalty of their admiralty law that the people had to turn in their gold (real money) for debt notes.

Have you ever wondered as to why we are still under the Lieber Code that was put in place after the Civil War?


Lieber Code, General Orders No. 100 Section II, Article 31: A victorious army appropriates all public money, seizes all public movable property until further direction by its government, and sequesters for its own benefit or that of its government all revenues of real property belonging to the hostile government or nation. The title to such real property remains in abeyance during military occupation, and until the conquest is made complete.

We were conquered via the 14th amendment that made us U.S citizens and by claiming so makes you a defacto-employee thus subject to their jurisdiction. Senate Document # 43; SENATE RESOLUTION NO. 62 (Pg 9, Para 2) April 17, 1933.  "The ultimate ownership of all property is in the State; individual so-called "ownership"is only by virtue of Government, i.e., law, amounting to mere user; and use must be in accordance with law and subordinate to the necessities of the State".


----------



## Vastator (Oct 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Now you know how many whites feel about the incessant whining from blacks...  See?  We found some common ground there...  Ain't progress grand?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


That wasn't affirmative action.  That was merely laws operating as intended.  By whites,  for whites.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 26, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


So you have something against women getting ahead?  Or only if they are white?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 26, 2017)

As a system black people can't be racist

Although a black person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person.

This kind of thing rarely happens because

A) It's rare to find a black person in an authority position over whites.

B) And even if you find one, then there are authorities above those black people who are white, and who would not stand for such actions

C) Even when a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he was not truly free to do anything to oppress or marginalize white people (even were he so inclined), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda.

There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media.

So the ability of black people to oppress white people doesn't exist.

Having said that, it is certainly true that in other countries, black people could have power sufficient to discriminate whites.

Although even anti-white bias in places like (Nigeria, Ghana, Carribbean) is limited by the reality of global economics and the desire for good relations with the West.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 26, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I still own my company...  Perhaps you have me confused with another poster?


----------



## Correll (Oct 26, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




You make a claim but refuse to back it up, but insist that it is true.


That's what an assertion IS.


You JUST DID, what you just accused me of.


And you think I'm the idiot here? LOL!!!!


----------



## Taz (Oct 26, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> As a system black people can't be racist
> 
> Although a black person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person.
> 
> ...


So you blame your failure in life on whites. Gee, what a surprise!!


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 26, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > As a system black people can't be racist
> ...


No one excapes discrimination. All people experience disrimination at some point in their life to some varying degree.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



What happened to it being an "affront to freedom"?  Now you want to discuss the pros of it when it's white girls?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 26, 2017)

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I know bro, you claim someone is lying, beg them for a link and then if t h ey provide one it's fake...of they don't you beg for the link.

I'm not here to mentor you.  This is a debate thread and unless you can prove me wrong then I have no use for your games. 

Hell you never even say I'm wrong.  You just want me to educate you.  Nope


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 26, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > As a system black people can't be racist
> ...



Nothing here is about blame or personal tit for tat.  It's just the facts


----------



## Vastator (Oct 26, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Asking an inane question,  isn't an answer.  Answer the question,  or move along...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You don't move me fool.  Heres what youre going to do.  Either explain why you describe affirmative action as a personal affront on freedom whole also being for it to promote white women getting ahead but against it for all others or stfu.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 26, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Wrong again...  That isn't how adult discourse goes...  So...  You can grow up,  and answer the question.  Or maintain your petulence,  and your record of not being able to substantiate your claim.


----------



## Taz (Oct 26, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


What facts? That no matter what you do, whitey will always be in your way? That's an opinion, not a fact. Do you know the difference?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 26, 2017)

Taz said:


> What facts? That no matter what you do, whitey will always be in your way? That's an opinion, not a fact. Do you know the difference?


You blame black people all the time for white racism

"Black people are inferior"
"Black people have a low IQ"
"Black people are violent"

Then you have the nerve to say I'm blame shifting ?

White racism is always presented, at worst, as a case of a few bad apples, even though television itself is racist. Yet blacks are frequently presented as being screwed up. Like it has absolutely nothing to do with the racism American society is built on. As if people _want _to be out of work and _want _to be poor and _want _to get in trouble with the police. 

When coal mines shut down in West Virginia and crime and poverty among whites go through the roof, it is called “bad times”. Right ?

When steel mills shut down in Chicago and crime and poverty among blacks go through the roof, it is called “Well, that's what those black people do”.

Whites can blame the economy, the government, social trends, food additives, Mexicans, Muslims, blacks and even reverse racism. 

But Blacks are only allowed to blame ourselves. Right ? Otherwise it is called “whining” and “not taking responsibility”.


----------



## Taz (Oct 26, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > What facts? That no matter what you do, whitey will always be in your way? That's an opinion, not a fact. Do you know the difference?
> ...


Black people as a group DO have a lower average IQ. That's not racism, that's a fact.
Black people ARE more incarcerated as a group, another fact.
Black people haven't invented anything since the 'fro comb. Another fact. Not racism.

Whites blame the economy because we constructed it and run it, so ya, we should blame ourselves on that one.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 26, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Keep in mind, affirmative action, liberals demanded segregation on campuses... Minority preferences for contractors, stuff like that. Liberals can pretend it's not discrimination, but it is.


Affirmative Action....most used by white women.   No wonder the guys are upset.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 26, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


"were".....trumpanzees support the KKK and their loser flag now.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 26, 2017)

Taz said:


> Black people as a group DO have a lower average IQ. That's not racism, that's a fact.


So what is a black person ?


Taz said:


> Black people ARE more incarcerated as a group, another fact.


So white people are less criminal than black people ?


Taz said:


> Black people haven't invented anything since the 'fro comb. Another fact. Not racism.


So how do explain the evidence to show otherwise ?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Check out the disrespect of the American flag in that first picture.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 26, 2017)

Taz said:


> Black people as a group DO have a lower average IQ. That's not racism, that's a fact.


The reason I ask you what a black person is that I have never heard a proper scientific definition. And I have debated *THEM ALL.*

And I'll bet you a thousand euros any day that you could not tell a difference between human brains and human brains racially. Nor does anybody else.

And nobody said evolution stopped at the neck.

But to you, it did, because in your world, the brain decided that if you had darker skin then it should evolve differently than if you had lighter skin, or almond-shaped eyes?

Right ?

You seem to flat out avoid facts presented right to your face, which is evidence to me of severe denial. Obviously you’re pretty committed to your ideology and since you don’t have any sources to back it up (and certainly not any that I haven’t debunked in the past weeks dealing with you) 

I’m going to avoid attempting to lead you by the hand like a metaphorical Moses to the Promised Land of scientific fact.

Shoot, it’s apparent to me that you couldn’t come to a scientific conclusion if someone mapquested the directions for you.

But hey! Keep on hatin’


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 26, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



IQ is not a fact.
Jury is still out and people with higher it's than you say there is no concensus
Sigh, do I have to look it up for you?


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 26, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Here you go darlin
Race and intelligence - Wikipedia
Try to quit posting selected sites which suit your made up mind.
Clearly you never did any high level research where you spend years comparing pros and cons


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 26, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Black people as a group DO have a lower average IQ. That's not racism, that's a fact.
> ...


It's all stupid.
If you haven't grown up black in lousy schools and housing how can you ever know?
If you don't get pulled over 2 x a week you have zero to say


----------



## IM2 (Oct 26, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



With the advent of emotional intelligence, which is measured differently that making people sit n a room for 4 hours filling in dots, we see that the racial myth of IQ is destroyed.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Correll (Oct 26, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




I asked you a question about a claim you made.


I was not going to call your link "Fake". l was planning on reading and addressing what claims were made.


THis is a debate thread. You are refusing to even try to support a claim you made, but are standing by it.


That is you losing.



Your spin? Such bs as wanting you to educate me? That's just you being an ass.


----------



## miketx (Oct 26, 2017)

What this is all about is the fact that black racists are upset that when they get old their hair turns white, and white supremists are upset that their shadow is black. The meskins and the chinks haven't replied yet.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2017)

Everything should be based on merit.

No affirmative action.

If 90% of the California colleges are Asian because they are the top 90%, so be it.

Fuck 'em if you can't hang with the best.


----------



## Toro (Oct 26, 2017)

FYI, where I live, the best workers are Mexicans.

We are building a house and that's what our contractor says.

They show up on time and work hard.  They are better than the locals.

So I want my contractor only hiring the best.

And if they are all Mexicans, so be it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


We have no common ground. If you need legislation in place to give you a head start youre admitting you are inferior.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Affirmative action. You guys were even afraid your women would do better than you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 26, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Its like I keep proving to these insecure, illiterate white boys. How can you expect me to believe white people are smarter than me when my ancestors had to educate your ancestors not once but twice?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 26, 2017)

WheelieAddict said:


> No one wants to discriminate against all white people, just the white nationalists and racists and neo natzis.


Because everybody knows that non-white people are angels by default.....


----------



## miketx (Oct 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you're against affirmative action? Good.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 26, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> ..... everybody knows that non-white people are angels by default.....




Who has said that?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 26, 2017)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Totally against affirmative action for whites. Isnt 400 years enough or are you guys really that inferior you need such a huge head start and more time added on to maintain it?


----------



## Taz (Oct 26, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## miketx (Oct 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are really a poor liar. Anyone with any sense can see affirmative action is for blacks. It was made for blacks, and liars like you are pathetic in your attempts to spin all your sorry black asses problems on others.


----------



## Taz (Oct 26, 2017)

ph3iron said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Blacks haven't invented anything in a long time. As a group, their intelligence is lower.


----------



## Taz (Oct 26, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Emotional intelligence.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 26, 2017)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Yeah OK. Just remember you maggots needed slavery, Black codes, Jim Crow, and the prison industrial complex to help you and even then Blacks like me embarrass whites like you that live in trailer parks.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 26, 2017)

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Because I'm right and when I'm right I font have to prove myself to the uninformed.  If you aren't aware of simple facts that are being discussed you have 2 options:  accept the inforation much smarter people are giving you or stfu and let adults speak while you research on your own time.

I'm not responsible for your ignorance.  And if you don't know and refuse to look for it blame yourself for continued stupidity.

Have fun!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Taz said:


> Blacks haven't invented anything in a long time. As a group, their intelligence is lower.


So white ppl are more intelligent than black people ? That's your claim. Right ?


----------



## Taz (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks haven't invented anything in a long time. As a group, their intelligence is lower.
> ...


As a group, white people have done more in the way of inventions, discoveries, medical advances... then blacks.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Southern White People of the KKK had terrorized the blacks since after the war, LBJ and his way to correct the wrongs was to use his white guilt and give black people privilege over white people because of the color of their skin, not their content of character.  If a black person was given a job at a business, did the black person get the job because they were qualified or just their skin color?  Didn't help the cause of the blacks, did  it?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Taz said:


> As a group, white people have done more in the way of inventions, discoveries, medical advances... then blacks.


So in your opinion because you believe what you just said, that means you think white people are more intelligent. Right ?


----------



## Correll (Oct 27, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





Your pretense that your claim is common knowledge is silly.


You can't back it up, yet you stand by it.


YOu lose, sunshine.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 27, 2017)

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Common sense aint common.

And since you art claiming my information is false you only want someone to provide the information for you.

And people in hell want Ice water.


----------



## Taz (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > As a group, white people have done more in the way of inventions, discoveries, medical advances... then blacks.
> ...


As a group, yes. More schooling=more intelligent.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Taz said:


> As a group, yes. More schooling=more intelligent.


So if white people are more intelligent how come whites have not been on top throughout human history ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


No thats wrong. More schooling means you have more information. Intelligence is the ability to learn. Obviously you lack intelligence because dictionaries are free and you should know the difference.  There are plenty of people that have zero institutionalized schooling but are incredibly intelligent.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > As a group, yes. More schooling=more intelligent.
> ...


Because we are a minority....

Because Europeans had to learn imperialism from more violent peoples like the Mongols, Turks and Moors who tried to conquer Europe.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> 
> Laughably stupid given racist liberals like her demand racial discrimination in hiring and admissions and demand racial segregation on college campuses too.




WRONG DUMMY...WHAT YOU TYPICALLY FAIL TO ACKNOWLEDGE IS THAT YOU AND THOSE LIKE YOU 'discriminate' against White people...low-brow


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Because we are a minority....
> 
> Because Europeans had to learn imperialism from more violent peoples like the Mongols, Turks and Moors who tried to conquer Europe.


But if white people are more intelligent then how come they have to learn from others ? Surely people come to the most intelligent people to get their knowledge. Right ? You basically admitting that whites had to come to black people to get their knowledge. Because you do know the Moors were black. Right ?






and the Mongols were Asian. Right ?






You really haven't thought this through have you ?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 27, 2017)

Years ago whites had a problem entering rap battles until Eminem opened the doors and made it more acceptable and the hard times and days of being Juggalos were finally dimming


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Because we are a minority....
> ...




Alas the accompanying proof of your theory is entirely missing form the thread dullard...once again you invoke an awkward "if" in discussing White peoples' IQ advantage over Black people...here again your argument is with statistical data not opinion...


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Years ago whites had a problem entering rap battles until Eminem opened the doors and made it more acceptable and the hard times and days of being Juggalos were finally dimming




isn't Eminem essentially the reverse Tiger Woods of Hip-Hop?????


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago whites had a problem entering rap battles until Eminem opened the doors and made it more acceptable and the hard times and days of being Juggalos were finally dimming
> ...


No. Eminem has never been the best rapper. He is just accepted as one of the top rappers.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Alas the accompanying proof of your theory is entirely missing form the thread dullard...once again you invoke an awkward "if" in discussing White peoples' IQ advantage over Black people...here again your argument is with statistical data not opinion...


What race are you ?


----------



## miketx (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Because we are a minority....
> ...


It's not hard to believe you are that ignorant. Most black I have met are. You imply white are not intelligent because they learn form others. Everyone learns from others. No need to worry about blacks taking over, they ain't got no sense.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> It's not hard to believe you are that ignorant. Most black I have met are.


You call me ignorant, yet you can't even get simple grammar right. You say "Most black I have met are." that should be "Most black people I have met are."


miketx said:


> You imply white are not intelligent because they learn form others.


I've never said white people are not intelligent.

I'm saying that white people are not superior.

Who are you trying to convince of white superiority ? Because it certainly isn’t me.

That would be a complete and utter exercise in futility. Do you think I will some how magically see the light ? That history as I know it to be is false and the image the white man presents is much more factual ?

That will never ever happen.


miketx said:


> Everyone learns from others.


But if white people are the superior ones then why should they have to learn from inferior people ?


miketx said:


> No need to worry about blacks taking over, they ain't got no sense.


Well, if that's the case, then why are predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment, and put hazardous waste near black schools, cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria.

I mean. We have no sense. Right ? We're just gonna fk everything up. right ? So why go to all that effort ?


----------



## miketx (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > It's not hard to believe you are that ignorant. Most black I have met are.
> ...


Love the grammar nazi motif. Sorry you're black and ignorant. But hey, that's your choice.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Alas the accompanying proof of your theory is entirely missing form the thread dullard...once again you invoke an awkward "if" in discussing White peoples' IQ advantage over Black people...here again your argument is with statistical data not opinion...
> ...





How is that relevant unless you are a racist?  I already told you I am not White...put on your thinking-cap


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> How is that relevant unless you are a racist?  I already told you I am not White...put on your thinking-cap


I'm racist ? Says the person who goes out of their way to try and prove that black people are screwed up

"_No....but...but ...I don't...I don't......they're just the facts_ !! _I mean, ya know...Look at IQ !! Look at Africa !1 Look at violent crime....I mean, ya know, not saying all black people, but cmon, you gotta admit, ya know, there is something wrong with black people"_

I'm a black man. What are you ? Are you ashamed of your race ?


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > How is that relevant unless you are a racist?  I already told you I am not White...put on your thinking-cap
> ...




..AND YOU CAN NATURALLY DISPROVE THE ACADEMIC STATS?  I'M ALL EARS PAUL...face the inexorably fact that you are an angry Black man without an argument...since I don't subscribe to the idea of 'race' because there is no scientific basis to support it my identity is irrelevant to the argument you press in desperation...all you need to know is that I'm not White low-brow...


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> AND YOU CAN NATURALLY DISPROVE THE ACADEMIC STATS?  I'M ALL EARS PAUL...face the inexorably fact that you are an angry Black man without an argument. Since I don't subscribe to the idea of 'race' because there is no scientific basis to support it my identity is irrelevant to the argument you press in desperation...all you need to know is that I'm not White low-brow...


Once again. I'll ask the same question I asked yesterday

So are white people  more intelligent than black people ?

And what is black person ?
And what is intelligence ?

You call me out for a debate then when I debate. You don't debate. I can't win.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> AND YOU CAN NATURALLY DISPROVE THE ACADEMIC STATS?  I'M ALL EARS PAUL...face the inexorably fact that you are an angry Black man without an argument...since I don't subscribe to the idea of 'race' because there is no scientific basis to support it my identity is irrelevant to the argument you press in desperation...all you need to know is that I'm not White low-brow...


And I say to you before and I'll repeat what I have written.

*If you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race. The very first thing you need to do is offer up a genetic definition of race.*

Something no one has done. Nor done nor has any study.

But I’ll sit back, and invite you to give me a definition. Mainly because your pathetic attempts to define race will point out just how subjective such definitions are. In close to a decade of debating race and IQ with people like you.

I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific credentials (I repeat) no matter what their scientific credentials - offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.

*It's not enough to say "Blacks have a lower IQ. Now prove me wrong"*

You have to show that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ.
You have to show that the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
You have to show and provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations.

You are making an explicatory argument. You’re saying black IQ is lower, in general, because blacks are “naturally” less intelligent.

*That's an exceptionally radical statement. *

So you're going to need exceptionally radical proof to back it up.

Alfred Binet created IQ test to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system (not so that they could be labeled stupid) so new educational programs could be created to help those children.

Even back then he was afraid that his tests would be misused for the wrong reasons and he He must have been psychic because once certain people got a hold of it, they took on a whole new meaning.

And let's look at the people who try promote this over the years

Steve Sailer, journalist/computer salesman.
J. Philippe Rushton, psychologist.
Francis Fukuyama, political economist.
Steve Hsu, astrophysicist.
Richard Herrnstein, psychologist.
Charles Murray, political scientist (Author of Bell Curve)
Arthur Jensen, psychology professor. (Author of Bell Curve)

You notice anything strange?

No biologists. No anthropologists. No neurologists. No geneticists in sight.

But yet you take there words over people who study these things for a living ?

And that's why in neurology no one takes IQ seriously.

It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. And people like you who need simple explanations for complex things.

Neurologists have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.

Because the public is only concerned with what feels like it should be true rather than what is actually the case in reality.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > AND YOU CAN NATURALLY DISPROVE THE ACADEMIC STATS?  I'M ALL EARS PAUL...face the inexorably fact that you are an angry Black man without an argument. Since I don't subscribe to the idea of 'race' because there is no scientific basis to support it my identity is irrelevant to the argument you press in desperation...all you need to know is that I'm not White low-brow...
> ...




You misinterpret the critical difference between 'debate' and preferred obscurantism amigo...you already know the answer to your plaintive question yet you press on in spite of it...what are you looking for here? Some comforting confirmation of your own twisted--and alternately twisting--agenda?


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > AND YOU CAN NATURALLY DISPROVE THE ACADEMIC STATS?  I'M ALL EARS PAUL...face the inexorably fact that you are an angry Black man without an argument...since I don't subscribe to the idea of 'race' because there is no scientific basis to support it my identity is irrelevant to the argument you press in desperation...all you need to know is that I'm not White low-brow...
> ...





In this context 'race' serves merely as a group identification...you can offer the group ID in any label you prefer, however there is no statistical doubt that Black are less intelligent than whites, and conversely whites are less intelligent than East Asians...capish?


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...






*Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic*

·        Download PDF Copy

April 26, 2005

*A 60-page review of the scientific evidence, some based on state-of-the-art magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) of brain size, has concluded that race differences in average IQ are largely genetic.*

The lead article in the June 2005 issue of Psychology, Public Policy and Law, a journal of the American Psychological Association, examined 10 categories of research evidence from around the world to contrast "a hereditarian model (50% genetic-50% cultural) and a culture-only model (0% genetic-100% cultural)."

The paper, "Thirty Years of Research on Race Differences in Cognitive Ability," by J. Philippe Rushton of the University of Western Ontario and Arthur R. Jensen of the University of California at Berkeley, appeared with a positive commentary by Linda Gottfredson of the University of Delaware, three critical ones (by Robert Sternberg of Yale University, Richard Nisbett of the University of Michigan, and Lisa Suzuki & Joshua Aronson of New York University), and the authors' reply.

"Neither the existence nor the size of race differences in IQ are a matter of dispute, only their cause," write the authors. The Black-White difference has been found consistently from the time of the massive World War I Army testing of 90 years ago to a massive study of over 6 million corporate, military, and higher-education test-takers in 2001.

"Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even after matching on maternal education and other variables," said Rushton. "Therefore they cannot be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect. That's why Jensen and I looked at the genetic hypothesis in detail. We examined 10 categories of evidence."

1.    The Worldwide Pattern of IQ Scores. East Asians average higher on IQ tests than Whites, both in the U. S. and in Asia, even though IQ tests were developed for use in the Euro-American culture. Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106; for Whites, about 100; and for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa.

2.    Race Differences are Most Pronounced on Tests that Best Measure the General Intelligence Factor (g). Black-White differences, for example, are larger on the Backward Digit Span test than on the less g loaded Forward Digit Span test.

3.    The Gene-Environment Architecture of IQ is the Same in all Races, and Race Differences are Most Pronounced on More Heritable Abilities. Studies of Black, White, and East Asian twins, for example, show the heritability of IQ is 50% or higher in all races.

4.    Brain Size Differences. Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth. By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks.

5.    Trans-Racial Adoption Studies. Race differences in IQ remain following adoption by White middle class parents. East Asians grow to average higher IQs than Whites while Blacks score lower. The Minnesota Trans-Racial Adoption Study followed children to age 17 and found race differences were even greater than at age 7: White children, 106; Mixed-Race children, 99; and Black children, 89.

6.    Racial Admixture Studies. Black children with lighter skin, for example, average higher IQ scores. In South Africa, the IQ of the mixed-race "Colored" population averages 85, intermediate to the African 70 and White 100.

7.    IQ Scores of Blacks and Whites Regress toward the Averages of Their Race. Parents pass on only some exceptional genes to offspring so parents with very high IQs tend to have more average children. Black and White children with parents of IQ 115 move to different averages--Blacks toward 85 and Whites to 100.

8.    Race Differences in Other "Life-History" Traits. East Asians and Blacks consistently fall at two ends of a continuum with Whites intermediate on 60 measures of maturation, personality, reproduction, and social organization. For example, Black children sit, crawl, walk, and put on their clothes earlier than Whites or East Asians.

9.    Race Differences and the Out-of-Africa theory of Human Origins. East Asian-White-Black differences fit the theory that modern humans arose in Africa about 100,000 years ago and expanded northward. During prolonged winters there was evolutionary selection for higher IQ created by problems of raising children, gathering and storing food, gaining shelter, and making clothes.

10. Do Culture-Only Theories Explain the Data? Culture-only theories do not explain the highly consistent pattern of race differences in IQ, especially the East Asian data. No interventions such as ending segregation, introducing school busing, or "Head Start" programs have reduced the gaps as culture-only theory would predict.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> You misinterpret the critical difference between 'debate' and preferred obscurantism amigo...you already know the answer to your plaintive question yet you press on in spite of it...what are you looking for here? Some comforting confirmation of your own twisted--and alternately twisting--agenda?


So Asians are the most intelligent people ? Right ?

Now were getting to it (lol)


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > You misinterpret the critical difference between 'debate' and preferred obscurantism amigo...you already know the answer to your plaintive question yet you press on in spite of it...what are you looking for here? Some comforting confirmation of your own twisted--and alternately twisting--agenda?
> ...





Another solid stat you obviously refuse to acknolwedge


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No they haven't.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Another solid stat you obviously refuse to acknolwedge


It's not about me refuting.

It's about you proving your point. Otherwise I could spend days trying to refute people who think the Earth is flat. 

It's about you. You to prove

But as to u saying "Asian are the most intelligent"

Answer me these questions

Japan lost the war and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government. But Asians are more intelligent. Right ?

Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S. But Asians are more intelligent. Right ?

That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super powesr” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (and It won’t be allowed to have any). But Asians are more intelligent. Right ?

Germany ALSO lost the war but it has nuclear weapons and no one worries about them having them in spite of Hitler’s campaign to dominate the planet. Why? Because Germany is a “white nation.”

If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO — they are always NON-WHITE nations.

And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.

But Asians are more intelligent. Right ?

Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from US government so how can they build, even expand a military presence in Japan without their permission? Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.

But Asians are more intelligent. Right ?

Also to claim superior Asian genes or culture requires you to ignore the rampant poverty of persons from the same backgrounds in their countries of origin.

There is no shortage poor Asians in the slums of Manila, Calcutta and Hong Kong: testament to the absurdity of cultural superiority claims for Asians as a group.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Another solid stat you obviously refuse to acknolwedge
> ...





LOL   you're arguing with proven stats Paul, this seems to elude you


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> The paper, "Thirty Years of Research on Race Differences in Cognitive Ability," by J. Philippe Rushton of the University of Western Ontario.


I'm not bothered about these guys running around trying to prove how stupid black people are. But this link did standout to me.

Phillipe J. Rushton is dead.

But Rushton was the president of Pioneer Fund which is an American foundation that has poured millions into scientific racism. The fund started as part of the eugenics movement of the early 1900s and is still with us. 

Much of the science in “The Bell Curve” was paid for by the Pioneer Fund. So you citing him is like me citing Ronald McDonald in a piece he wrote about vegetarians.

But this is the man (Rushton) who went to the Eaton Centre in Toronto and asked random men their genital size and how far they could ejaculate.

And this is the best you have to offer ?

It's a case of “I have a small dick but at least I’m smarter than those men with big ones”. 

That’s what it boils down to black men’s sexuality and theirs and your feelings of inferiority.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



This is about as much academic research as the color of crime. A child can be black but because they are lighter their IQ's are higher.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Another solid stat you obviously refuse to acknolwedge
> ...






Paul:  "


Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Another solid stat you obviously refuse to acknolwedge
> ...






Paul:  "Japan lost the war and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government. But Asians are more intelligent. Right ?

Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S. But Asians are more intelligent. Right ?"


Right low-brow...your argument is absurd...you appear to posit that higher genetic intelligence should provide immunization against geo/military incursions...Jews have been expelled and persecuted for centuries by a spate of European nations, doesn't alter the fact that they register a genetically higher IQ...


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...



These are not proven stats they are a joke and they will be made examples of.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> .
> Paul:  "Japan lost the war and was de-militarized by the Anglo-U.S. government. But Asians are more intelligent. Right ?
> 
> Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it is a COLONY of the U.S. But Asians are more intelligent. Right ?"
> ...


Serial Killer Ted Bundy had an high IQ. According to many. It was off the wall. In the 140's. Genius level. But this was a man who used slit women from Vagina to there neck. But he's intelligent ? Right ?

Nobody said evolution stopped at the neck.

But to you, it did, because in your world, the brain decided that if you had darker skin then it should evolve differently than if you had lighter skin, or almond-shaped eyes? 

Anyway gotta go,

But like Arnie "I'll be back"


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > The paper, "Thirty Years of Research on Race Differences in Cognitive Ability," by J. Philippe Rushton of the University of Western Ontario.
> ...





LOL!!!!  the inarguable proof that Blacks are stupid are the dramatic contrasts between their grim economic and academic performance and the sheer weight of criminal activity skewed to them


Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > The paper, "Thirty Years of Research on Race Differences in Cognitive Ability," by J. Philippe Rushton of the University of Western Ontario.
> ...






Paul   "
It's a case of “I have a small dick but at least I’m smarter than those men with big ones”.

That’s what it boils down to black men’s sexuality and theirs and your feelings of inferiority.[/QUOTE]



Sincere thanks for basically proving my point you angry, bitter moron...accept the fact that you cannot accept facts...LOL


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...





THE SCATHING IRONY IS THAT YOU YOURSELF CLEARLY DEMONSTRATE THE IQ DISPARITY....LOL


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





...IN WHICH CASE YOU NEGLECTED TO BRING PROOF...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Youre beginning to become unhinged. Stop typing in all caps. You will bust a blood vessel in your head and have an aneurysm.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taz (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You're thinking of "street smart". That only works in the 'hood.


----------



## Taz (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > As a group, yes. More schooling=more intelligent.
> ...


We may not have been leading the race the whole time, but we ended up winning by a mile. So be it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 27, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Since whites have to hire more than just white people other white scream "no fair!  I remember when we took ALL the jobs!"



I'm not white and I don't believe anybody should be hired based on their skin pigmentation.  In fact, I would be insulted if I found out I was hired to fill a racial quota.


----------



## Taz (Oct 27, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Yes they have. By far. The last thing a black person invented was probably the 'fro comb, back in the 70s.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No so.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 27, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Since whites have to hire more than just white people other white scream "no fair!  I remember when we took ALL the jobs!"
> ...



Well no one would tell you that because it doesn't work like that.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 27, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Since whites have to hire more than just white people other white scream "no fair!  I remember when we took ALL the jobs!"
> ...



So if whites have hired each other for 241 years because of skin color how do you create a plan that is going to stop that from happening ? Do you just suddenly say that race will no longer be considered and you expect whites, who have used race to get ahead even to the point of having Asians such as yourself argue for them, to just stop the practice of hiring whites first and only? Do you lack the intelligence to see what a ruse this is and why it's being done like this?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 27, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



This is 2017, not 1955.  Stop living in the past and maybe you'll start advancing in the future.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




LOL  I might offer you the identical advice...yet another devastating refutation...how do they do it???


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 27, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



What does stating what year this is have to do with what he said?  Today is Friday and it's October.  *shrug*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I think its a term white people use when they want to claim racism is over.  I mean thats the only thing that could possibly make sense.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


You're not paying attention. Racism is not over. That's the whole point of the thread. Being intellectually inferior may  excuse inability to do math, but not something as obvious as this. Now, do jungle bunny civilizations for us. No mathematics demanded, logic nor even facts for that matter.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Is he also suggesting that racism wouldn't exist if only blacks didn't "live in the past"?  So racism is sorta like Freddy Kruger?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 27, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



White people believe that only their civilization had to think and others just survived by accident.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Well that cant be it. Wouldnt it be hypocritical to say that then get pissed off because they took down the loser confederate statues?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


We know racism isnt over. However, when people feel the need to tell you what year it is they are obviously trying to tell you something.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They teach them at a young age so its hard for them to learn the truth.  I mean how would you feel if you belonged to a race that had virtually no positive impact on civilization and in fact flunked civilization and had to be reeducated?.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I dearly love it when some rube executes a sentence like this...as if White people conform to the descriptive idiocy of this statement...explore the ideological and political diversity of the terminology 'White people' you fertile imbecile: Poor whites loathe rich whites...Liberal whites hate conservative whites...east coast whites dislike west coast whites...rural whites mistrust urban whites...stupid whites don't care for smart whites...religious whites dislike atheist whites...etc...etc


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


All of them collectively just wish Blacks would go away and not endanger their recessive genes.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





Talk about 'recessives'...gaze back at the grim spectacle of Black culture in America: the mutants shoot one another in an almost recreational sense...illiteracy rates are astounding...academic performance relegates them to the bottom of the chart... Black fathers abandon their children at appalling rates...our prison system is bubbling over with violent Black felons...these predators prey on all of us when it get dark...their gene-pool is self-negating...


----------



## Meathead (Oct 27, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Certainly not. Blacks survived because of economics. Blacks were useful in newly found agrarian economies and to a more limited extent in their native lands. Certainly, if they had been "discovered" in their native habitat, they would have surely become extinct much like neanderthals, with only traces of DNA  remaining.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Says the guy mother nature made prone to skin cancer.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You have never seen me. I bronze in the sun to the point they call me cernose (******) or sometimes a gypsy with blue eyes here in CZ. Skin cancer is not nearly the problem the lack of intellect is with you.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Wow what a stupid reply...have you checked the mortality rates for Blacks lately low-brow????  ROTFLMAO


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 27, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I’m not white


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 27, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Yet you mimic them so well it's not hard to make that connection.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Sincere thanks for basically proving my point you angry, bitter moron...accept the fact that you cannot accept facts...LOL


*You don’t even have a leg to stand on as long as you don’t deliver a clear definition of what you actually write about.*

You have this childish "_Look. Blacks have the lowest on average IQ. Now prove me wrong !! Go on try. I dare you try_ !!" way of debating.

If you’re saying that physical features determine “race” which exactly are those features ? Applying circular logic, the answer would be “the features group members share based on their region of origin”. And then again, what are those features ?

The racial designations that we currently use are principally based on three characteristics.

1) Facial structure
2) Skin color
3) Hair texture.

Those are things that are controlled by six genes out of thirty thousand genes in the human genome and those genes have never been shown by any geneticist on the planet, any biologist on the planet, to be connected, or what geneticists call “concordant,” with any other trait known as intelligence

And that's the reason you’ll find African Americans in the NBA but you won’t find many West Africans, who are certainly “blacker” and probably according  to you athleticism and blackness somehow run together, you would expect West Africans to dominate the NBA and African teams to dominate international basketball competitions.

They don't

O and *NO* - It's not because everyone is the same.

Yes - There are persistent and real genetic differences that cluster within so-called racial groups (and more so than many have heretofore believed) Yet these differences still fall far short of indicating sub-speciation, which is the normal standard used by biologists to indicate different “races” or breeds of a larger species.

It has never been a case of there not being differences between the way human beings look. The trouble is in the imprecise taxonomy. How do you define a “race” and might there not be other equally valid ways of dividing humans into taxonomical groupings ?

We acknowledge that human beings adapt to their geography to some extent – but not enough to become different *kinds* of human beings.

Now, if you choose to call the differences in groups “races” it stretches the original meaning of the word.

But let’s accept that for a moment. You want races so badly, then guess what ?

*I'll give them to you*.

But you’re going to need more races (based on genetic variance) than they culled of in the past centuries. And the races won’t be arbitrarily colour-coordinated. There will be several European races, many Asian races, and a large number of African races.

*There is no resistance to accept “race” as a biological concept*

The point is, there is no scientific proof for it. Full stop. However, the fact that is truly remarkable in all of this is how keen certain people are on proving the biological validity. Or to see it proven. All that effort would be much better invested in research for genetically based disorders.

It’s also understandable when serious scientists (like me) are sick and tired of debunking guys like you over and over again. After all, I'm busy enough with proper research that might become truly beneficial for mankind

 Do you even know what a scientific fact is ?

*A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*

There’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.

But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.

*In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*

The reality is that there is not only one but a multitude of deviations that those you choose to ignore.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

And another thing Mr Asian Man (Ventura77 ) The Asian white supremacist

What do you with a race of people who are totally inferior ?

Let's take about the doing part. Because we never get to the doing part.


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So who's the black Elon Musk, or the black Steve Jobs, or the black Bill Gates...?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



So who is the white Dr. Patricia Bath, Dr. Charles Drew, Dr. Daniel Hale Williams, and there is no Steve Jobs or Bill Gates without Otis Boykin or Dr. Mark Dean. Where is the white Dr. Philip Egmeagwali?

You're ignorant.


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Since I've never heard of any of these people, I'm deducing that they aren't of the same stature as the whites that I mentioned. 

Just for fun I looked up one of the people you mention. Here goes:

*"Philip Emeagwali* is a Nigerian computer scientist. He has been living in the United States for many years. An Igbo,[1] he won the 1989 Gordon Bell Prize ($1,000) for price-performance in high-performance computing applications, in an oil reservoir modeling calculation using a novel mathematical formulation and implementation."

And he had to come here to study... And you compare him to Steve Jobs or Bill Gates?


----------



## Correll (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Another solid stat you obviously refuse to acknolwedge
> ...




My God, that was incredibly stupid....


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> So who's the black Elon Musk, or the black Steve Jobs, or the black Bill Gates...?


Your not on there team !!

What ? You think Bill Gates thinks your on his team ? Go and ask your white brother "Bill Gates" for a mill....Yeah...See how you get on ?

I mean. He's your white brother. Right ? Should be no problem. Right ?

Everyone from Bill Gates to Warren Buffett needed a substantial amount of money to start up their companies. The co-founder of Facebook Mark Zuckerberg went to Harvard. the list goes on, most wealth is inherited and their success was due to their parents bank account, connections and a bit a luck but had little to do with his intelligence and hard work.

So according to your logic then you must assume then that had Gates, Buffett, ZuckerBerg or Jobs been born to some poor white family then they would have still gone to achieve the success they have attained because all that white male high IQ genius, you claim they must have, would have made this possible ?....Yeah right

Steve Jobs was just another tech CEO. If Steve Jobs was not put up for adoption and his father returned with him back to Syria, then Steve Jobs today would have be some 60 something year old man in Syria named Mr Jandali. Maybe he would be Dr Jandali, but it is highly unlikely he would founded one of the world’s top computer companies.

Thus take the average drug dealer born in the ghetto and put them into an upper middle class family all of the sudden they’ll become a fortune five hundred CEO. The same type of person that has the personality and skills to run a criminal entrepreneurship can easily run a legal one, but many will never have the opportunity that will allow them to earn the credentials necessary to do so. Simply because of where they were born in life.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



So?

Emeagwali is credited for making the fastest computer. Number 1 he entered college at 17 years of age. When did you? Did you even go?

As for me comparing hm to ates, I dont have to:

*Dr. Philip Emeagwali, who has been called the "Bill Gates of Africa,"*

The noted black inventor received acclaim based, at least in part, on his study of nature, specifically bees. Emeagwali saw an inherent efficiency in the way bees construct and work with honeycomb and determined computers that emulate this process could be the most efficient and powerful. *In 1989, emulating the bees' honeycomb construction, Emeagwali used 65,000 processors to invent the world's fastest computer, which performs computations at 3.1 billion calculations per second.*

*Dr. Philip Emeagwali's resume is loaded with many other such feats, including ways of making oil fields more productive – which has resulted in the United States saving hundreds of millions of dollars each year.* As one of the most famous African-American inventors of the 20th century, Dr. Emeagwali also has won the Gordon Bell Prize – the Nobel Prize for computation. *His computers are currently being used to forecast the weather and to predict the likelihood and effects of future global warming.

Your Wikipedia entry just doesn't cut it.*

Dr, Mark Dean-*Dr. Mark Dean started working at IBM in 1980 and was instrumental in the invention of the Personal Computer (PC). He holds three of IBM's original nine PC patents and currently holds more than 20 total patents.* The famous African-American inventor never thought the work he was doing would end up being so useful to the world, but he has helped IBM make instrumental changes in areas ranging from the research and application of systems technology circuits to operating environments. *One of his most recent computer inventions occurred while leading the team that produced the 1-Gigahertz chip,* which contains one million transistors and has nearly limitless potential.

Almost everybody knows who Charles Drew is and yes, I compare a man who invented the PC, a man who built the fasted computer, a woman who invented laser cataract surgery, a man who invented open heart surgery and a man who created blood plasma above Gates or Jobs. Just because you don't know doesn't mean they are held in less esteem than those whites who really did much less. So if you don't know what you're talking about, then don't ask dumb ass questions.

You are ignorant.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Talk about 'recessives'...gaze back at the grim spectacle of Black culture in America: the mutants shoot one another in an almost recreational sense...illiteracy rates are astounding...academic performance relegates them to the bottom of the chart... Black fathers abandon their children at appalling rates...our prison system is bubbling over with violent Black felons...these predators prey on all of us when it get dark...their gene-pool is self-negating...


My Asian white supremacist.

Being an Asian man must suck because the reality you find yourself in is that women don’t want you for anything except the occasional help on a computer or numbers-related problem.

*Asian men are the world’s Least Fuckable Man. *

And you know that don't ya ?

Your Asian females are producing half-white babies at a spiraling rate. Women of other races would sooner fk a cucumber than to be seen with you in broad daylight.

And you know that don't ya ?

You are, for all intents and purposes, an uncool, unsexable, unfriendable, school-sentimental, library-loitering, grade-greedy, work-wallowing boob of a fucking loser.

Men don’t respect you.

You don't hate on loser. There is a reason why black men cope so much heat from all races.

Asian men social value is zero. I can remember at school. The Asian kids wanted to walk home with us black kids because they were scared of getting beating up by the white kids.

That's how beta Asian men are.

So you can talk about High Asian IQ but that's just an overcompensation for your feelings of worthlessness and self-hate engulfing you as a whole.


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > So who's the black Elon Musk, or the black Steve Jobs, or the black Bill Gates...?
> ...


Nothing but excuses from you, you're pathetic. Steve Jobs was an immigrant who came here long after blacks were already established here, and surpassed them ALL in one lifetime. Pull your pants up and go visit your kids.


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Plenty of whites doctors invented medical devices or procedures... I bet more so than blacks. 

Tesla and Einstein were scientists as well. Ever heard of them? 

And I never said that black people can't do shit on the invention side, just that you haven't done nearly as much shit as whites. Fact.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



As group if we look at the advancements of mankind during our history, I don't really think you can say that.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Nothing but excuses from you, you're pathetic. Steve Jobs was an immigrant who came here long after blacks were already established here, and surpassed them ALL in one lifetime. Pull your pants up and go visit your kids.


Those who rush to claim the superiority of their own group have themselves rarely accomplished anything.

You can't even see how inferior you sound by the way you try to live off the "achievements" of others with whom you share nothing more than a same skin color.

Why don't you show everyone in USMB what you have done in the fields of science and technology, such that you could point to you own life as evidence of white superiority ?

Happen. Not. Gonna.

Because this is what we'll get











You see it's never the inventor who proclaims their work to be evidence of ethnic superiority;

It's only those who secretly harbor suspicions of their own inferiority.

You look around and see that light skin is a recessive trait the world over, and that white people are the odd ones on the planet in terms of pigmentation.
You see black people excelling in any arena where we are given full and equal opportunity (not enough arenas, to be sure, but still);
You see a popular culture in which black people are among the nation’s most revered symbols of what’s hip,
You see a world in which global white supremacy is everywhere being challenged. In which the white world’s militaries are incapable of subduing a rag-tag bunch of insurgents, with darker skin.
I get it. Dude. I get it.

By trying to prove that  black ppl are the inferior ones, you can protect yourself from the insecurity that truly gnaws away at you.

Because if there is one thing I’ve learned over the years it’s this:

*Truly amazing talents never need to tell others how truly amazing they are. *

They just go out, do the work, and demonstrate their excellence silently. People like you who try to prove how great they are, are almost always trying to convince yourselves. And given your persistence, you are finding the job harder than you imagined.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing but excuses from you, you're pathetic. Steve Jobs was an immigrant who came here long after blacks were already established here, and surpassed them ALL in one lifetime. Pull your pants up and go visit your kids.
> ...



Amen!


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I just did because it's true. When black folks put a black ass on the moon, come back and we'll talk.


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing but excuses from you, you're pathetic. Steve Jobs was an immigrant who came here long after blacks were already established here, and surpassed them ALL in one lifetime. Pull your pants up and go visit your kids.
> ...


Actually, I'm world reknowned in my field. I know you won't believe me, but I don't care because it's true. Although plenty of successful blacks in my field. That's your only clue.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Plenty of whites doctors invented medical devices or procedures... I bet more so than blacks.
> 
> Tesla and Einstein were scientists as well. Ever heard of them?
> 
> And I never said that black people can't do shit on the invention side, just that you haven't done nearly as much shit as whites. Fact.


I do not deny white peoples inventions.

I find it funny that you cite a Jewish person as a white man (Einstein). Now because he's Jew who you think done well, now you want claim him as one of your own

White people really haven't been that inventitive

You focus on the last chapter in the book of history.

And even then that's dubious because it's not about who invents. It's about who gets the patent first. US and UK companies and business people have done it for ages. They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights. After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.

One such example would be the case of Jagadish Chandra Bose from India who hardly got the kind of attention his peers got for works on radio transmission.

Others include scientists like S N Bose. He had to take testimonials from famous physicists like Albert Einstein to convince the authorities of the worth of his work.”)

Many others like Benjamin Banneker, George Washington Carver, Dr. Daniel Hale Williams.

You have the idea that Greece was the 1st European/White civilization. You probably also claim that Egypt contributed absolutely nothing to the creation of the Greek Civilization. And if that isn’t enough, guys like you turn around and claim Egypt as their creation as well !

Now Egypt is thousands and thousands of years older than Greece. Therefore, if Greece was the 1st European/White Civilization, to claim Egypt as a European/White Civilization one would have to be stupid enough to believe that the child(Greece)gave birth to the parent(Egypt).

Also, by documenting ancient recorded dates of the Egyptian GREAT YR, which is just under 26,000 yrs in length, it has been established that the Egyptian Civilization is at least 50,000yrs old, which coinsides with Manetho’s claim. That would make Egypt older than the White race. Furthermore, no one has explained how Europeans/Whites could have created advanced civilizations like Greece and Egypt when they had no known

1-anticedents,
2-trail and error period,
3-evidence of a written language or culture,
4-recorded history,
5-architectural achievement,
6-mathmatical system, including the zero,
7-organized government or society
8-agricultural achievement
9-religious awareness or concept of God
10-awareness of anything associated with being civilized,
11-educational system
12-evidence of having knowledge or use on anything other than stone impliments,

At the time these civilizations were created. We’re supposed to accept the EUROCENTRIC BS that has them miraculously walking out of their caves in Europe and Asian and creating an advanced civilization like Greece.

Then we’re supposed to be even dumber by believing they then migrated into Africa and created an even more advanced Egyptian Civilization that’s older than they, or before their so called 1st civilization ever existed.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Actually, I'm world reknowned in my field. I know you won't believe me, but I don't care because it's true. Although plenty of successful blacks in my field. That's your only clue.


OK. Dude. The floor is yours.

Show everyone in USMB what you have done in the fields and science and technology that would point to you being a superior white man ?


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of whites doctors invented medical devices or procedures... I bet more so than blacks.
> ...


And I never denied that blacks did some good things, just that whites have surpassed the other races by putting a man on the moon, for example.


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I'm world reknowned in my field. I know you won't believe me, but I don't care because it's true. Although plenty of successful blacks in my field. That's your only clue.
> ...


Don't have to be in science and technology to surpass someone. Ex: the Chinese started going in to Africa to show the locals how to grow food properly. You guys can't even farm properly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 28, 2017)

deanrd said:


> [
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> ...



You're lying as always, deantard

New Hampshire Investigates Wounding of 8-Year-Old as Possible Hate Crime

Further, this WILL turn out to be a hoax, all of this crap does.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 28, 2017)

novasteve said:


> Keep in mind, affirmative action, liberals demanded segregation on campuses... Minority preferences for contractors, stuff like that. Liberals can pretend it's not discrimination, but it is.



It's more than "discrimination," it's institutional racism - against whites.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> And I never denied that blacks did some good things, just that whites have surpassed the other races by putting a man on the moon, for example.


Black people have been more inventive than whites when looking at history.

But you believe (falsely) that white people have. 

You'll never convince me of your belief and I'll never convince you of my belief. 

So I can agree to disagree.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Don't have to be in science and technology to surpass someone. Ex: the Chinese started going in to Africa to show the locals how to grow food properly. You guys can't even farm properly.


No. What China brings is money.

But it's funny you mention the Chinese. Because you white people would be nowhere without four Chinese inventions: gunpowder, the compass, paper and the printing press. 

White people rise to power was built on these.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Don't have to be in science and technology to surpass someone. Ex: the Chinese started going in to Africa to show the locals how to grow food properly. You guys can't even farm properly.


It's funny you mention the Chinese. Because you white people would be nowhere without four Chinese inventions: gunpowder, the compass, paper and the printing press.

White people rise to power was built on these.


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have to be in science and technology to surpass someone. Ex: the Chinese started going in to Africa to show the locals how to grow food properly. You guys can't even farm properly.
> ...


Whites had help, sure, no problem, but we're the dominant race today in terms of discoveries and inventions.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Whites had help, sure, no problem, but we're the dominant race today in terms of discoveries and inventions.


Yes. We live in a total system of white supremacy and white supremacy affects, the laws and economics, everything. 

But the question is, if white people are superior then why do they need a system to prop them up ?

Is that you think white people can't compete with black people on an even keel ?


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Whites had help, sure, no problem, but we're the dominant race today in terms of discoveries and inventions.
> ...


Black people have their own continent called Africa, and it's a fucking total mess. The Western "White" world is far superior, that's why everyone wants to come here, and not move to Africa. We try to prop you folks up with AA and all the rest, but it's not really working, is it? As for your even keel, if we came down to your level, I guess that we'd all be starving and asking the Chinese to come and show us how to grow food.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Black people have their own continent called Africa, and it's a fucking total mess.


So if Africa is total mess that's then why did they have to fight White to get out of there ?


Taz said:


> The Western "White" world is far superior, that's why everyone wants to come here, and not move to Africa.


People follow the money. No many people are wanting to come Ukraine. Serbia, Poland, Turkey. The same way whites are all over Africa because of the money. Thirdly. We would not have the problem we have now, if that was the case.


Taz said:


> We try to prop you folks up with AA and all the rest, but it's not really working, is it?


AA was for white women. Not blacks and AA is no more. So you agree that white people need to system, that is head-start in order to compete with black people ?


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Black people have their own continent called Africa, and it's a fucking total mess.
> ...


You can stop tap dancing, not even YOU believes what you just said.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> You can stop tap dancing, not even YOU believes what you just said.


You don't believe your superior to black men. You're the one being stupid son


----------



## Taz (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > You can stop tap dancing, not even YOU believes what you just said.
> ...


I'm saying that AS A GROUP, whites are first, asians are second and blacks are third. It is what it is, brah.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...






Most idiotic post of the month.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No I'll talk now.  Like I said when we examine the history of the  world, you really cannot make the claim you make.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Not exactly the truth.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I really don't think that's the case.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Not really especially when you understand that whites alone didn't do this.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



No you are not.


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Then who is?


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Look it up.


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Pretty much, yes.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 29, 2017)

Taz said:


> I'm saying that AS A GROUP, whites are first, asians are second and blacks are third. It is what it is, brah.


I agree with you. We live under a global system of white supremacy.

But once again the question needs to be asked that if white people are so superior then why do you need a total system to prop you up ?

White supremacists r kinda like the average athlete whose juicing himself on steds to win races bragging about how superior they are.

The dis-connect we have is you that you assume "first" means "better" or "smarter"

I do not believe white men believe they are superior to black men. That is my point.

Indeed in a funny way, all this obsession whites and some others have with blacks is showing us a great deal of respect. .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying that AS A GROUP, whites are first, asians are second and blacks are third. It is what it is, brah.
> ...



Yeah sure,  the disparity which favors widely Japan vs Ukraine represents White supremacy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > And I never denied that blacks did some good things, just that whites have surpassed the other races by putting a man on the moon, for example.
> ...



Oh yeah?
What did Black people invent, exactly?

No, Egyptians weren't Black.
No, Moors weren't Black, either.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying that AS A GROUP, whites are first, asians are second and blacks are third. It is what it is, brah.
> ...


What system is propping whites up? Whites win the majority of Nobel Prizes, which come from hard work... We also built up Western society, so if you want to live in it, sure, it's a system built by whites and run by whites, but that's only normal, whites built the system for themselves. Maybe you should go and live in a black society, that blacks built, you know, Africa, a social system built against whites.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Ok, just for the record, a ‘white’ person winning the Nobel Prize has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with any ‘white’ person bitching about skin color on the Internet. ZERO. Nobel Prize glory is not transmitted by skin tone, you stupid mother fuckers.


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Ok, just for the record, a ‘white’ person winning the Nobel Prize has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with any ‘white’ person bitching about skin color on the Internet. ZERO. Nobel Prize glory is not transmitted by skin tone, you stupid mother fuckers.


We're talking about whites as a group. And yes, whites win most of the Nobel Prizes.

But I wouldn't expect a fucking beaner like you to understand what's going on in the conversation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Ok, just for the record, a ‘white’ person winning the Nobel Prize has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with any ‘white’ person bitching about skin color on the Internet. ZERO. Nobel Prize glory is not transmitted by skin tone, you stupid mother fuckers.



The idea isn't that Blacks aren't as intelligent necessarily because they are Black.
The idea is that Blacks are that color because they're more tropical people, who didn't have to struggle as much to survive as in the cold climates, thus didn't have natural selection push for as much intelligence, those would could sew better clothes, survived more often.
(After generations the intelligent became more prevalent in the North)
Furthermore, they were among the last to gain agriculture, which would also support natural selection for intelligent craftsman who would survive, and mate.
(After generations the intelligent became more prevalent in areas where Agriculture spread earliest)

Indeed, when you look at both factors, you can see how Europe, and East Asian became intellect powerhouses, considering they had both favorable factors for intelligence.


----------



## Nova78 (Oct 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...


I guess rape and murder are not considered lynched in your world .


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, just for the record, a ‘white’ person winning the Nobel Prize has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with any ‘white’ person bitching about skin color on the Internet. ZERO. Nobel Prize glory is not transmitted by skin tone, you stupid mother fuckers.
> ...




Idiot, I'm so white if I suddenly took my shirt off in public everyone in a half-mile radius would suffer snow-blindness, and the FACT is that a Nobel Prize winner has more in common with a particularly intelligent goat-herder in Nigeria than with the likes of you.


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Once again you missed the point of the discussion. We're talking about races overall, not individuals. Of course, having white Nobel Prize winners has nothing to do with how smart or dumb any particular white person is. But that's not what we're talking about.

Your English is too rudimentary, so nice try, Taco Tony.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




And I've been informing your ignorant ass that people are NOT races, but rather _individuals_. It is only too obvious when some inferior individual is attempting to borrow unearned credit for things that have absolutely nothing to do him. It is illogical. YOU built no society, won no prize, invented nothing life-changing or did anything at all any more or less than anyone of any other 'race.'. Skin color has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Taz said:


> .....
> 
> Your English is too rudimentary......





Your sad little attempt at insult has absolutely nothing to do with the topic, but the fact is that you could live to 200 and you would never grasp the English language to the extent that I do, amateur.


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


All I'm saying is that that's not what we're talking about. We're talking about races in general. Now go pick some fruit.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



What I'm saying is that your insecurity is driving you to talk about something that is inherently illogical.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Taz said:


> ...... Now go pick some fruit.




What are you talking about?


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Your bias isn't letting you understand what we're talking about.


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Now go pick some fruit.
> ...


Stop bothering me. Don't you have some fruit to pick?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...







No, I don’t. What do you mean?


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Times change. People Change. It hasn't been "suddenly".


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Or a lawn to mow?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Nope. Got any other ways of making a fool of yourself?


----------



## Taz (Oct 29, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 This is you:


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2017)

Your what?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Whites had help, sure, no problem, but we're the dominant race today in terms of discoveries and inventions.
> ...


The system is a white-made system. So the white man is propping himself up. So what are you really asking? Why doesn't the white man become lazy and stupid to "compete with black people on an even keel?"


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 30, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Because we are a minority....
> ...


You are really stupid, aren't you?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 30, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


He is the only rapper who even tried to make songs.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Is he the only rapper you ever heard of? The reason I ask is because so far your post wins the retarded post of the day award.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Apparently you don't understand the elements of music.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


If Blacks had not taught whites music you would still think scraping sticks across the cave walls and floors was music.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yeah because Beethoven, Brahm, Wagner, Mozart, Vivaldi, etc...etc.. were surrounded by Black music tutors...what a racist idiot you are


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Mozart and Beethoven have been teaching black people what music is for centuries, idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Both of them learned from Africans. You dont expect me to believe whites made up classical music prior to Blacks rescuing them from the dark ages do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


That never happened until after the Moors educated you regressed whites in music. Sorry buddy. Looks like the only thing you whites invented was raping sheep and even that hasnt caught on beyond the white race.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Neither of them learned from Africans.

1700s Europe had barely any black people anywhere.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


The 1700's was _after _whites were educated by the Moors not before dummy.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Oh my God are you ignorant!!!  Why don't you prove this radical thesis low-brow knuckle-dragger?  I promise to wait right here while you fetch that info...because prior to the 'Moors' we all know that Whites had no concept of music...and yet a casual glance today reveals Whites at the pinnacle of success in every respect and their Black counterparts languishing in squalor and internecine savagery, shooting one another for recreation in every major American city---BEHOLD THE WONDERS OF BLACK CIVILIZATION...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





link low-brow?...please take pity on me and prove this theory that Moors taught music to white civilization...cannot wait to be enlightened...LOL


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





Clearly the knuckle-draggers need to imagine or invent a proud history...the reality doesn't offer much...LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


You have already proven you are too stupid to debate. If you were intelligent I could prove it to you. Sorry but you dont merit any serious debate white boy. You just take my word for it. If the Moors had not saved your savage asses you would still be eating each other for brunch.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 31, 2017)

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Don't forget that they also invented ebonics, crack houses and $5.00 hookers.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




"take my word for it?"...and then the simpleton veers into a lecture on debate?  I cannot contain my laughter...
Spare us all the diversionary static knuckle-dragger, and prove your thesis---or accept the obvious fact that you are a febrile, uneducated clown who is predisposed to invent a history that doesn't exist...


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

MyParentsAreProud said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




...only the tip of the iceberg...they invented excuse-peddling...recreational gun-play...welfare dependency...group low-IQ...cultural futility and moral deprivation...FEEL THAT PRIDE!!!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> only the tip of the iceberg...they invented excuse-peddling...recreational gun-play...welfare dependency...group low-IQ...cultural futility and moral deprivation...FEEL THAT PRIDE!!!


He's back !

The Asian white supremacist (lol)


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > only the tip of the iceberg...they invented excuse-peddling...recreational gun-play...welfare dependency...group low-IQ...cultural futility and moral deprivation...FEEL THAT PRIDE!!!
> ...




LOL...spare me the weak poses Paul and kindly inform us all what happened!!!!???  How did Blacks fall from such a 'superior' position to the collective nightmare of illiteracy, belligerent stupidity...criminality...academic and economic stasis...welfare dependency...excuse-peddling and internecine savagery we see everywhere today?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> LOL...spare me the weak poses Paul and kindly inform us all what happened!!!!???  How did Blacks fall from such a 'superior' position to the collective nightmare of illiteracy, belligerent stupidity...criminality...academic and economic stasis...welfare dependency...excuse-peddling and internecine savagery we see everywhere today?


Before I get on to your questions.

What race are you ? 

And then we can go through all your talking points that I have heard before

1) IQ
2) Crime
3) Africa
4) Economics
5) Savagery


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...spare me the weak poses Paul and kindly inform us all what happened!!!!???  How did Blacks fall from such a 'superior' position to the collective nightmare of illiteracy, belligerent stupidity...criminality...academic and economic stasis...welfare dependency...excuse-peddling and internecine savagery we see everywhere today?
> ...




Nothing to review Paul...all of the categories are indicative of the unquestionable Black superiority you and other delusional racists here make reference to...as for my 'race' it is quite irrelevant to the exchange...the only reason you continue to press that question is because you incorrectly believe that it might give you a polemical advantage...


----------



## MyParentsAreProud (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They know how to play the bongo drums.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Nothing to review Paul...all of the categories are indicative of the unquestionable Black superiority you and other delusional racists here make reference to...as for my 'race' it is quite irrelevant to the exchange...the only reason you continue to press that question is because you incorrectly believe that it might give you a polemical advantage...


I'm just asking what race you are. 

I'm a black man and I'm proud to be a black man.

You said you are not white.

So all I'm asking is "What race are you ?"

And trust me if you think it's not relevant, then roll up 2 an Aryan nation rally and see what they say.

I don't get why you are so ashamed of your race. Look I've met scores of non white people who hold the same views about black people as you do, so what your saying is nothing original or shocking. 

All I'm asking is what race you are then we talk about those talking points you said

1) IQ
2) Crime
3) Africa
4) Savagery


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to review Paul...all of the categories are indicative of the unquestionable Black superiority you and other delusional racists here make reference to...as for my 'race' it is quite irrelevant to the exchange...the only reason you continue to press that question is because you incorrectly believe that it might give you a polemical advantage...
> ...





You are so thoroughly bitter and filled with vitriol and mindless ignorance that it is clearly pointless to even play your silly game...my race is completely irrelevant to the conversation...no we aren't attending an Aryan Nation rally dullard...unlike you my race is neither a source or shame or pride...it doesn't need to be.  I suspect you follow me around here because on some rejected or suppressed level you are well aware that I'm right, and this awareness foments confused rage...go away and annoy someone else...


----------



## Mudda (Oct 31, 2017)

White people built a system where they have it pretty good. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Mudda said:


> White people built a system where they have it pretty good. What's wrong with that?





Black people languish in cultural, academic and economic stasis...what's wrong with that?????????????


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...spare me the weak poses Paul and kindly inform us all what happened!!!!???  How did Blacks fall from such a 'superior' position to the collective nightmare of illiteracy, belligerent stupidity...criminality...academic and economic stasis...welfare dependency...excuse-peddling and internecine savagery we see everywhere today?
> ...





Why do you need to know what race someone is before having a discussion?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> You are so thoroughly bitter and filled with vitriol and mindless ignorance that it is clearly pointless to even play your silly game...my race is completely irrelevant to the conversation...no we aren't attending an Aryan Nation rally dullard...unlike you my race is neither a source or shame or pride...it doesn't need to be.  I suspect you follow me around here because on some rejected or suppressed level you are well aware that I'm right, and this awareness foments confused rage...go away and annoy someone else...


The reason I ask "What race are you?" is because you have said that you're not white.

So you're under the global system of white supremacy, just as much as I am.

Let's say you're Asian then Asians experience positive racism. They're seen as good non white people who serve whites. Blacks experience negative racism

Because we have deep history of protesting and going head to head with white supremacy and have tried to improve our lot.

We're seen as bad non-white people.

Asians try to work harder despite the system. Blacks try to change the system.

Whites pat Asians on the head for being good and then tell blacks,”Why can’t you be more like Asians and just kiss our asses !”

By the way, if you are Asian then Charles Murray (Author of The Bell Curve) married an Asian woman and had two hapa children and this is the author of the most-cited white supremacist handbooks.

Are you a hapa kid ? I get the feeling you are

Irony is now the leaders of the Alt-Right are complaining about the growing number of Hapa's attending their white nationalist conferences that their white supremacist fathers dragged them to.

Hapa kids often end up fucked up in the head because they thought they'd get the same amount of privilege their white parent gets.

Happen. Not. Gonna.

But instead of being mad at white supremacy. They're pissed that they're half Asian and starting hating on black people to raise their damaged self esteem.

And even if you're full Asian, they may say "Asians have a higher IQ" but they'll also say "Asians are less creative" than Whites. They will still typecast Asian males as nerdy and effeminate and their women as submissive and at the mercy of white western males.

So that's  one way white supremacists get around the Asian IQ roadblock. Also they'll still dehumanize Asians into "emotionless think tanks". This is why in Silicon Valley they deny Asians opportunities at leadership positions and give them jobs only as programmers.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...





Because Paul is a reflexive racist and he positions his replies based upon race...if I told him that I was Black he would label me a traitor or 'self-hating Black"...If I confessed that I am part Asian he would accuse me of a superiority-complex...if I said White the reply would be as predictable as gas after a Mexican meal...I ignore people like this...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > You are so thoroughly bitter and filled with vitriol and mindless ignorance that it is clearly pointless to even play your silly game...my race is completely irrelevant to the conversation...no we aren't attending an Aryan Nation rally dullard...unlike you my race is neither a source or shame or pride...it doesn't need to be.  I suspect you follow me around here because on some rejected or suppressed level you are well aware that I'm right, and this awareness foments confused rage...go away and annoy someone else...
> ...






Holy shit, what a racist POS.  ^^^


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > You are so thoroughly bitter and filled with vitriol and mindless ignorance that it is clearly pointless to even play your silly game...my race is completely irrelevant to the conversation...no we aren't attending an Aryan Nation rally dullard...unlike you my race is neither a source or shame or pride...it doesn't need to be.  I suspect you follow me around here because on some rejected or suppressed level you are well aware that I'm right, and this awareness foments confused rage...go away and annoy someone else...
> ...





You are a sad individual...so pathetically trapped in narrow ideas of group prejudice that you cannot see beyond the racial punctuations, and abridgments...


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...




The scathing irony is that Paul is a common stereotype---THE ANGRY BLACK MAN----trying to convince himself that his vitriol doesn't blind him...scary


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> You are a sad individual...so pathetically trapped in narrow ideas of group prejudice that you cannot see beyond the racial punctuations, and abridgments...


I have group prejudice ? This coming from the man who says about black people


Ventura77 said:


> only the tip of the iceberg...they invented excuse-peddling...recreational gun-play...welfare dependency...group low-IQ...cultural futility and moral deprivation...FEEL THAT PRIDE!!!


But I have group prejudice. OK. Right.

If you can’t see the irony embedded in you're remarks - after all, to accuse me of "group prejudice" and then to cut loose with a racist group prejudice generalizations is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything

"_No. No. They're just the facts. Right !! Honest. They're just the facts_ !!".

I have group prejudice even though 

I do not make fun of how whites, Asian or Latinos talk or dress or look.
I do not make fun of the food whites, Asian or Latinos eat or the names they give their children.
I do not hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white, Asians,Latino people are like”.
I do not excuse violence against whites, Asian or Latinos saying that whites kill each other all the time.
I do not say that whites, Asian or Latinos intellectually inferior
I do not make racist jokes whites, Asian or Latinos.
I do not call them racial slurs or compare them to animals.
I do not call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing.
Whenever I say something bad about whites it almost always has to do with their racism.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> The scathing irony is that Paul is a common stereotype---THE ANGRY BLACK MAN----trying to convince himself that his vitriol doesn't blind him...scary


When black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating sun-down towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for 100's of years, then and only then can calling any black person "angry" will make sense.


----------



## Humorme (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > The scathing irony is that Paul is a common stereotype---THE ANGRY BLACK MAN----trying to convince himself that his vitriol doesn't blind him...scary
> ...



Now that is a *LOT* of stereotyping.

So, your story is that blacks don't do those things?  And they especially don't do them to white people?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...






He could be the angry white teenager playing around on the Internet for all we know.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > The scathing irony is that Paul is a common stereotype---THE ANGRY BLACK MAN----trying to convince himself that his vitriol doesn't blind him...scary
> ...





LOL!!!!!!!!!!   'when?' ...apparently your blinders are reliable guards against reality...take a good long look at what passes for the 'Black community' ...In Chicago Blacks are killing one another in a volume that defies logic...in every major U.S. city the same grim story...52 years after abolishing Jim Crow laws; after forced busing, forced school integration, and forced community integration by the federal government and the courts; after the sundry Affirmative Action laws; after Johnson’s “war on poverty”; after endless “disparate impact” rulings allowing state-sponsored discrimination against whites in favor of blacks; after trillions of dollars in food, medical, and other aid to Africa; after sacrificing blood and treasure in black hell-holes from Haiti to Somalia; after ending Apartheid; after forgiving every sin and failure of every black due to the legacy of “slavery” and “racism”; after pouring trillions into a school system that is obsessively focused on closing the “achievement gap” between blacks and other races (all the while doing nothing whatsoever to close that gap, but successfully sinking to rank lowest among developed nations); after electing and appointing blacks into positions of power throughout the land—up to and including the nation’s highest office; after coming up with every excuse imaginable as to why so many blacks continue to be stupid, ignorant, violent, corrupt, criminal, rude, nasty, and hopeless after so much time, money, effort, blood, sweat, and good will has been showered upon them to the exclusion of all other races…at what point do we say enough is enough? At what point do we admit that, while the experiment was noble, it has utterly failed? That blacks are, on the whole, a failed race? That we have done enough—more than enough—so we now will let them sink or swim on their own merits, or lack thereof?


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Ironically his biggest obstacle is himself...he is garden-variety dumb and looking for scapegoats...just angry and spitting vitriol


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a sad individual...so pathetically trapped in narrow ideas of group prejudice that you cannot see beyond the racial punctuations, and abridgments...
> ...


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Humorme said:


> Now that is a *LOT* of stereotyping.
> 
> So, your story is that blacks don't do those things?  And they especially don't do them to white people?


If we had a black hospital. We could never use whites as guinea pigs in our hospitals. The way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in there hospitals. We could never red-line whites areas from credit the way white banks redline black areas from credit. We could never rip up white people CV'S and resumes. The way many white companies rip black CV's and resumes. We could never poison the water supply in white areas. The way whites poison the water supply in black areas.

We could never treat whites the way whites have treated blacks.

God just did not make us that way. He just did not give us that heart.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!   'when?' ...apparently your blinders are reliable guards against reality...take a good long look at what passes for the 'Black community' ...In Chicago


Let's just stop at Chicago.

Let's take one point at a time. Right ? Because your just rambling on. Let's really look at Chicago.

So let's unpack that. Shall we ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!   'when?' ...apparently your blinders are reliable guards against reality...take a good long look at what passes for the 'Black community' ...In Chicago


As I said to someone else about Chicago

The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.

Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ?

Or are you one those Asian people deeply soaked in a white supremacist way of thinking that you think “_well, ya know, that’s what those blacks are like_”

All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of a no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?

Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.

There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.

There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.

Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can can they afford these guns?

The guns they have can’t even be barely legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.

Where do they get the bullets from?

Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.

But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.

But anybody else ?

It's always







A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by white people.

Also it was white people who got this ball rolling in Chicago.

People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.

These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> in every major U.S. city the same grim story...


Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.

The Police :

Racially profile.·
Lie.
Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
Use unspoken arrest quota.
Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
Do not care much about the US Constitution.
Are badly trained.
Fear Black males.
He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.

When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people

He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.

Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.

Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .

When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.

After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.

His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with theRamparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.

The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

I could go on.

But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!   'when?' ...apparently your blinders are reliable guards against reality...take a good long look at what passes for the 'Black community' ...In Chicago Blacks are killing one another in a volume that defies logic.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!   'when?' ...apparently your blinders are reliable guards against reality...take a good long look at what passes for the 'Black community' ...In Chicago Blacks are killing one another in a volume that defies logic...in every major U.S. city the same grim story..


And let's look at crime.

Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars. 

*Just one white guy. *

And, as we now know it (financial crisis was partly caused by these guys), there were dozens more in the billions club in Wall street. 

Bernie Madoff was described as a criminal mastermind. If Madoff was a black guy named Jerome Jenkins, how long would he have gotten away with it ?

Madoff; one of the biggest criminals ever and yet his doings are seen somehow “victimless” even though he stole billions which means tens of thousands lost their pention funds, money, houses, life savings etc. It is also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.

Now, I would like you to show me a single black American embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars. 

 And I’m pretty sure Madoff (like the rest) would probably would score highly on just about any standardized test you chose to give him.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!   'when?' ...apparently your blinders are reliable guards against reality...take a good long look at what passes for the 'Black community' ...In Chicago Blacks are killing one another in a volume that defies logic...in every major U.S. city the same grim story.?


I also notice how don't talk about white crime. 

And yet, from 1920’s up to early 1990’s white organized crime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.

If we think that at its peak Mafia Cosa Nostra alone had some 3000 to 4000 members

We know that out of that number most guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder, and in the past the requirement was actual murder. In order to become a made member, a made guy in Cosa Nostra, you had to kill someone by your own hands. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding etc. or setting up the actual murder. But in the earlier times you personally had to kill someone.

That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody, others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were litterally dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that. 

And that number is just their murders and just by the italianamerican organized crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non members who were and are involved in that business.

Other mobs, jewish and irish and mixed, were and are part of the organized crime too. Not to mention those guys in Murder Inc. who killed guys by dozens. Philip Strauss alone was convicted with 58 murders the cops knew and he was suspected from as many more.

Add to this the drug trade which they controlled pretty much from 1930’s untill 1990’s. 

How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons? Thousands at least. The drug trade by white organized crime litterally destroyed dozens of black neighborhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? How many victims that had? Hundreds of thousands.

And you dare talk about black people being violent ?

Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of polticians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood (via Sidney Korshak and his pals), and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.

It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality somehow forgets all of that.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!!!!!!!!   'when?' ...apparently your blinders are reliable guards against reality...take a good long look at what passes for the 'Black community' ...In Chicago Blacks are killing one another in a volume that defies logic...in every major U.S. city the same grim story.?
> ...






Okay all of that febrile static negates the appalling stats on Black domination of violent crime how?  Feel free to answer because I didn't really notice any other poster claiming that Whites don't commit crime Goober, but of course you energies are devoted to scapegoating...
"...and did you know that whites are roughly 72% of the domestic population? Blacks are 13%------and the problematic demographic---black males 14 to 30---are less than 3%, yet they account for 60% of violent offenses and homicides---mostly other black folk...when you can apply those stats to whites you might have a case...LOL

.


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a *LOT* of stereotyping.
> ...




Really Mr Delusional????>  you might want to check the appalling statistics for Black-on-White crime: everything from homicide, armed assault...rape...B&E...Flash-Mobs...wilding...racial targeting...Beat-downs...subways slashings...example: google Channen Christian and Chris Newsom...nahhhh Blacks are gentle as a sparrow


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Says the inbred monkey.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > You are so thoroughly bitter and filled with vitriol and mindless ignorance that it is clearly pointless to even play your silly game...my race is completely irrelevant to the conversation...no we aren't attending an Aryan Nation rally dullard...unlike you my race is neither a source or shame or pride...it doesn't need to be.  I suspect you follow me around here because on some rejected or suppressed level you are well aware that I'm right, and this awareness foments confused rage...go away and annoy someone else...
> ...


Who is patting Asians on the head?


----------



## Ventura77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





sure you aren't projecting again knuckle-dragger...?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to review Paul...all of the categories are indicative of the unquestionable Black superiority you and other delusional racists here make reference to...as for my 'race' it is quite irrelevant to the exchange...the only reason you continue to press that question is because you incorrectly believe that it might give you a polemical advantage...
> ...


Hes a white guy. His insecurity keeps him from admitting it but you can tell he is white by how he replies to things.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Says the guy that has copious amounts of neanderthal DNA.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't know how you say you're not a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


You dont know a lot of things but thats not really my issue...its yours. If you want to think I am racist I'm good with it. I give you my permission.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You know everything, huh?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Of course not. I just know a lot more than you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 31, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you really don't.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No use denying it. Of course I know more than you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Haha, you didn't know about Mechta-Afalou, I did.
Enough said.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


He knows more than you do. See proof in my signature.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah I knew about them . You just misspelled it.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 1, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> [
> Okay all of that febrile static negates the appalling stats on Black domination of violent crime how?  Feel free to answer because I didn't really notice any other poster claiming that Whites don't commit crime Goober, but of course you energies are devoted to scapegoating...
> "...and did you know that whites are roughly 72% of the domestic population? Blacks are 13%------and the problematic demographic---black males 14 to 30---are less than 3%, yet they account for 60% of violent offenses and homicides---mostly other black folk...when you can apply those stats to whites you might have a case...LOL
> 
> .


So your claim is that white people have been less violent and murderous than black people throughout history ?

Have I got that clear ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Hes a white guy. His insecurity keeps him from admitting it but you can tell he is white by how he replies to things.


Ventura77 is white ? You think ? He could be. But he did say he was not white. He's very evasive and does not want to reveal his race. The irony is even though he tries masquerade.his internal chaos into a form of rationality he probably thinks like this, due to some petty shit, like a black dude fked a girl that he was really into. Or he got into a fight with a black dude and he came off worse. It's some personal shit like that.

But I would not be surprised in the least if he's Asian or Latino. My guess is that he's a hapa kid, that is the offspring of a white male-Asian female pairing.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Hes a white guy. His insecurity keeps him from admitting it but you can tell he is white by how he replies to things.
> ...






The irrational obsession with race that underlies so much of this bullshit.  ^^^^^^


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The irrational obsession with race that underlies so much of this bullshit.  ^^^^^^


This is a part of USMB dedicated to talking about issues about race and racism.

Second. It's white people who draw the color line between themselves everyone else. It was white people who had "whites only"






Not black people

It's white people who are always running around trying to prove how stupid black people are






Not black people.

It's white people who throughout history and til the present day who have had this "_irrational obsession with race that underlies so much of this bullshit_"

Tell me when lying ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Carleton Stevens Coon the Anthropologist apparently thought that the Borreby, and Alpine phenotypes  were of the Afalou type.

The Borreby are common in Germany, and the Netherlands, while Alpines are common in Switzerland, and France.

If true, it would mean that a huge chunk of Western Europe evolved in Africa.

Perhaps that's why Western Europeans are so violent historically?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The irrational obsession with race that underlies so much of this bullshit.  ^^^^^^
> ...




Stop being a disingenuous douche. EVERY post you plagiarize here draws a bullshit “color line.”


----------



## Mudda (Nov 1, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > White people built a system where they have it pretty good. What's wrong with that?
> ...


Nothing. But if they don't like it, they should pull their pants up and get to work building a society to their liking.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Coon was an idiot and anyone that lends any credibility to his unscientific findings is an idiot as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The irrational obsession with race that underlies so much of this bullshit.  ^^^^^^
> ...


Ask any mental health Dr and they will tell you this type of behavior is born out of deep seated insecurity. When you observe this in real life during your interactions with white males specifically you can see how easily they are intimidated in your presence as a Black man. White males feel we are superior and feel the need to take us down a peg or 20.  No one wastes that much time coming up with half cocked, hair brained schemes to convince others someone else is inferior unless they are deeply insecure with their own recessive genes and lack of relevance.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Coon did some good, and bad work.
He did correctly identify many sub-Races of Europe, and correctly wanted to place San Bushman as a separate race from Negroid's, or as he wanted to call them Congoid''s.
But, he did overemphasis on Neanderthal origins of Northern Europe, which he thought a lot of Northern Europe's DNA was Neanderthal, which of course we now know is not true.

However, I'm not sure, he might be right that the Borreby, and Alpine sub-races are of a Afalou origins.

There's evidence that Western Europe, and Southern Europe have more African DNA than Eastern Europe.

This link below supports these notions.

Eurogenes Blog: Low genomic diversity among ancient Swedish foragers (+ no East Asian admix for La Brana1 and MA1)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yeah we're so jealous of how advanced, and superior your African collective  is that leads to an Africa.
Hahaha, good joke.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I agree you guys are jealous. If you werent you would just ignore Black people instead of trying to do your best to convince us we arent your superiors.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



You had to be in the first place which is why your punks asses decided you needed to colonize African nations. Seriously, you racists suffer from psychosis.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



This is the race and racism section.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





So everyone who passes by HAS to declare their ‘race’ so simpletons know how they are SUPPOSED to respond to anything they say?

Again, you are part of the problem.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> So everyone who passes by HAS to declare their ‘race’ so simpletons know how they are SUPPOSED to respond to anything they say?
> Again, you are part of the problem.


.
To tell my nieces and nephews that they can be anything they want to be if they try hard enough is _nice_, but unless I warn them about the obstacles in their path. I’m ill-suiting them for the real world.

They'll overestimate the amount that whites will recognize their hard work.

But by discussing those obstacles; black people who are the targets of systematic racism can be prepared.

If you're black, you're going to run into racism, when u try and getting job, a home, a loan, a school, deal with the police, deal nurses with doctors.

Genocides unfold in eight stages. Stopping it at any one stage, stops the genocide from going forward. The first people killed in any genocide are not the pariahs themselves but those in the mainstream who speak up for them. That’s why Malcolm X was killed. Fred Hampton was killed. Mandela locked up. MLK shot down. Steve Biko was killed.

Now the message of hate goes unchallenged.

Racism grows and feeds off a culture of silence. The point of calling out racism is to break down that silence.

*It does not matter if you persuade anyone.*

What matters is that you were heard and planted that seed in people’s minds of, “Hey, maybe this is not right.”

Elizabeth Eckford was one of the first of nine black students to go School in the American South






That school was a racist hell for her. Why ? Because the 90% who were not giving her hell would not stand up to the 10% who were.

And understand

I'm not into the business of selling sob stories to appeal to the pity whites.

As I've said many times

*White people have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks*

I talk about racism for my own understanding


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Haha, yeah my Polish people decided to colonize African nations.
You prove why a lot of us don't like you.
Blaming all Whites even ones which didn't do Colonial crimes?
You're the shits


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why would we ignore a violent, stupid population who's growing in numbers?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


If you werent inferior you wouldnt try to convince Blacks you are superior. Yet you do that all the time.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




' superiors?"  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...can you show me a shred of evidence that might prove this delusional assertion>???   Let's examine Black culture today, not just in America but on a global scale...mass poverty...illiteracy...criminality...academic and economic failure...inter-predatory violence and homicide...drug addition...fatherless children...ghetto stasis...cyclical distress...cumulative idiocy...lowest IQs of any racial or ethnic peoples....OH YEAH---WHO COULD FAIL TO SEE THIS 'SUPERIORITY'...I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING....


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


A shred of evidence? Not really into proving myself to inferior creatures such as yourself. You dont really register on my respect meter.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Thanks for basically proving my point knuckle-dragger...your 'superior' people are a rank embarrassment to the people of the civilized world...atavistic, unevolved savages posing as human beings!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


Go to sleep monkey. Take a bath and wash that "wet dog" smell off.


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Go out and shoot someone and take their cell-phone and wallet...then get some dope


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 2, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone who passes by HAS to declare their ‘race’ so simpletons know how they are SUPPOSED to respond to anything they say?
> ...





Paul: 
"It's white people who throughout history and til the present day who have had this "_irrational obsession with race that underlies so much of this bullshit_"


...AND WHAT A SCATHING IRONY THAT YOU VIRTUALLY EMBODY THIS TRAIT: YOU ARE OBSESSED WITH RACE TO THE POINT THAT IT HAS BECOME AN ARTIFICIAL COMPASS FOR SOCIAL NAVIGATION....how truly sad Pauly-parrot


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura77 said:
> ...


I dont want to get hooked on opioids like you.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> Paul:
> "It's white people who throughout history and til the present day who have had this "_irrational obsession with race that underlies so much of this bullshit_"
> 
> AND WHAT A SCATHING IRONY THAT YOU VIRTUALLY EMBODY THIS TRAIT: YOU ARE OBSESSED WITH RACE TO THE POINT THAT IT HAS BECOME AN ARTIFICIAL COMPASS FOR SOCIAL NAVIGATION....how truly sad Pauly-parrot


Say's the person who will not even say what race he is even though he has admitted he's not white.

You're racism is the race science that I have heard millions time. You try to act like you're really deep and you have some kind hidden gem of knowledge but the main difference is that your racism is not so much about hating black people but more about thinking black people are screwed up, not out of prejudice, oh no, but out of a duty to truth

Race scientist does not say that ALL Blacks have low intelligence, just that ON AVERAGE they do. You use that point to show that you are NOT racist. I do not buy it. It is a semantic dodge, playing with words. So you make a big deal out of crime statistics and IQ scores. Why? Because you believe that racism is wrong (after all your not white)

But you also believe that, “It is not racist if it is true.” To you racism is about prejudice, false beliefs. Therefore crime statistics and IQ scores gives you a moral cover for what you were going to believe anyway. You are more interested in covering prejudice rather than discovering the objective truth that becomes clear when you cherry pick facts and twist numbers this way and that to preserve your beliefs.

That's how you think. That's why it's pretty easy for me to counter you're arguments because I know how you think.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

Ventura77 said:


> ' superiors?"  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...can you show me a shred of evidence that might prove this delusional assertion>???   Let's examine Black culture today, not just in America but on a global scale...mass poverty...illiteracy...criminality...academic and economic failure...inter-predatory violence and homicide...drug addition...fatherless children...ghetto stasis...cyclical distress...cumulative idiocy...lowest IQs of any racial or ethnic peoples....OH YEAH---WHO COULD FAIL TO SEE THIS 'SUPERIORITY'...I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING....


So are you saying white people are less criminal than black people ?

Is that what your saying ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Haha, yeah my Polish people decided to colonize African nations.
> You prove why a lot of us don't like you.
> Blaming all Whites even ones which didn't do Colonial crimes?
> You're the shits


Poles are white people. I don't split white people up into small groups. By the way. It was other white ppl who screwed your people. No ? The Germans. Hitler ...? You need to look at your own people before anyone and also why don't you sort out the rampant Aids problem that seems to be going on over there in Poland


----------



## Crixus (Nov 3, 2017)

deanrd said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Dear white people, you're never discriminated against so shut up | Metro News
> ...





Yawn.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Ventura77 said:
> 
> 
> > ' superiors?"  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...can you show me a shred of evidence that might prove this delusional assertion>???   Let's examine Black culture today, not just in America but on a global scale...mass poverty...illiteracy...criminality...academic and economic failure...inter-predatory violence and homicide...drug addition...fatherless children...ghetto stasis...cyclical distress...cumulative idiocy...lowest IQs of any racial or ethnic peoples....OH YEAH---WHO COULD FAIL TO SEE THIS 'SUPERIORITY'...I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING....
> ...





Na, just typically a smarter class of criminal. Even among thugs blacks and Mexicans are largely utilized only for wet work that will end with them in prison. Then there is the fact that being a thug among black kids is cool. This is why they run around with their pants hanging off their ass, speaking like slaves with a wad of one dollar bills wrapped in a twenty acting all gangster. Racist? Not really. It's popular for white kids to. Your thoughts are proof you drank the cool aid.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Na, just typically a smarter class of criminal. Even among thugs blacks and Mexicans are largely utilized only for wet work that will end with them in prison. Then there is the fact that being a thug among black kids is cool. This is why they run around with their pants hanging off their ass, speaking like slaves with a wad of one dollar bills wrapped in a twenty acting all gangster. Racist? Not really. It's popular for white kids to. Your thoughts are proof you drank the cool aid.


When you say 'white people are a smarter class of criminal'

What do you mean ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, yeah my Polish people decided to colonize African nations.
> ...



Why should I like a people who think because British Protestants enslaved them, that I a Polish Catholic should owe them.

Yes, that's how most Blacks think from my experiences in person, and online.

Poland doesn't have a rampant HIV / AIDS problem.

I think you're thinking of Russia, or Ukraine.

But, none the less Simon Mol a scummy Black, spread HIV / AIDS to many Polish girls, and even told them it was racist to use a condom.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Na, just typically a smarter class of criminal. Even among thugs blacks and Mexicans are largely utilized only for wet work that will end with them in prison. Then there is the fact that being a thug among black kids is cool. This is why they run around with their pants hanging off their ass, speaking like slaves with a wad of one dollar bills wrapped in a twenty acting all gangster. Racist? Not really. It's popular for white kids to. Your thoughts are proof you drank the cool aid.
> ...





Not what you think. Thank you for asking. White criminals tend to be gray men. Those who are loud and proud get caught faster. It's the same with the black gangsters, or was as "bling" was the thing so these dudes got rolled up fast and easy. It was made cool for black kids to be Krips and bloods, soldiers, cannon fodder. It's in your music, TV, sports and so on. Thug life and all that. Was the same for whites and bikers. They made the bikers out to be antihero rebels in love with the open road when all they really are are meth dealing child rapers.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Poland doesn't have a rampant HIV / AIDS problem.
> 
> I think you're thinking of Russia, or Ukraine.
> 
> But, none the less Simon Mol a scummy Black, spread HIV / AIDS to many Polish girls, and even told them it was racist to use a condom.


O. Please. He (Simon Mol) probably told them that he was HIV.

They just wanted one taste of a real man in them, even if it costed them there life, because there are no real men in Poland. You white boys need to fix up.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Poland doesn't have a rampant HIV / AIDS problem.
> ...






Lol. And that. Man I think white dudes are not skeert of the brothas having the sex with white girls anymore. It's odd though how you finger the AIDS epidemic following black folks around the globe. Like all wonderful things AIDS came from Africa, and to Africa it returned BIGLY. Yeah, those black dudes got it all figured out.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Not what you think. Thank you for asking. White criminals tend to be gray men. Those who are loud and proud get caught faster. It's the same with the black gangsters, or was as "bling" was the thing so these dudes got rolled up fast and easy. It was made cool for black kids to be Krips and bloods, soldiers, cannon fodder. It's in your music, TV, sports and so on. Thug life and all that. Was the same for whites and bikers. They made the bikers out to be antihero rebels in love with the open road when all they really are are meth dealing child rapers.


You did not answer my question.

I asked, When you say white people are a smarter class of criminal.

What exactly do you mean ?

But then you talked about black people. Is it possible for you to stay on topic and answer the question directly ?


----------



## Crixus (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Not what you think. Thank you for asking. White criminals tend to be gray men. Those who are loud and proud get caught faster. It's the same with the black gangsters, or was as "bling" was the thing so these dudes got rolled up fast and easy. It was made cool for black kids to be Krips and bloods, soldiers, cannon fodder. It's in your music, TV, sports and so on. Thug life and all that. Was the same for whites and bikers. They made the bikers out to be antihero rebels in love with the open road when all they really are are meth dealing child rapers.
> ...





Oh. That a typical white thug won't get $2,400 bucks worth of gold rammed in his face and stand on a street corner in clothes 8 sizes to big with a gold rope chain around his neck with a platinum "arrest me" pendant on it.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 3, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Oh. That a typical white thug won't get $2,400 bucks worth of gold rammed in his face and stand on a street corner in clothes 8 sizes to big with a gold rope chain around his neck with a platinum "arrest me" pendant on it.


White people make sure you don't live anywhere near black people. So that's not gong to happen.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. That a typical white thug won't get $2,400 bucks worth of gold rammed in his face and stand on a street corner in clothes 8 sizes to big with a gold rope chain around his neck with a platinum "arrest me" pendant on it.
> ...







Lol, you sure about that ? Look dude, you are made out of the same stuff as me. As any other human on earth. You even got the same brain. Notmsaying y'all should be republicans or whatever, just stop being slaves is all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 3, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Poland doesn't have a rampant HIV / AIDS problem.
> ...



You probably think a man has to resemble a Gorilla to be a real man.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You probably think a man has to resemble a Gorilla to be a real man.


Black men look better than white men and age better too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > You probably think a man has to resemble a Gorilla to be a real man.
> ...



Odds Favor White Men, Asian Women On Dating App


----------



## Correll (Nov 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




ouch.


"All women except black women are most drawn to white men, "


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I said "Black men look better than white men and age better too"

I did not say "Black men get more responses on some online dating site than white men"

I was pleased then I read this on that linke though "All women except black women are most drawn to white men"

Most women prefer men of there own race and most women on those apps are gonna be mainly white and the people who produce this survey are also white and white men need surveys like this raise there self esteem and we live in a global system of white supremacy so of course white men get the spoils from the fact

But still "Black men look better than white men and age better too"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Indeed.
Well, in college this girl from Africa only hung around me, no one else.
I think even a lot of Black women are drawn to the more masculine White guys.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > You probably think a man has to resemble a Gorilla to be a real man.
> ...








Sounds like you need to go find yourself a black man. Maybe then you’ll stop talking like a little bitch here all the time.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Not really.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 4, 2017)

Her shortsightedness is only overshadowed by her stupidity.

She will make the claim that white people are not discriminated against so shut up.  First of all that makes her a bigot.  Secondly, if I as a white man, can't understand a black person then why and how can a black person understand me?   I was in Scotland, years ago, and the people were either very nice or discriminated against Americans, depended mostly on age.  So yeah white folks do get discriminated against as it was pointed out in a previous post.

But I will tell you one thing, folks like her and liberals make me want to discriminate everyday.  If it were not for the fact that that vast majority of blacks, that I have met, are not like her I would loss all faith that things could ever change.


----------



## Taz (Nov 4, 2017)

Black people discriminate against whites all the time.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 4, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Sounds like you need to go find yourself a black man. Maybe then you’ll stop talking like a little bitch here all the time.


Yeah n u'll luv that.

You know what ? Ur probably one of them low-key homo white boys, who wants to be in celli with this guy







and he'll fk u up the ass, till u love him....faggot


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 4, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I think even a lot of Black women are drawn to the more masculine White guys.


Yeah white guys are so masculine. White men have been low key homos for centuries


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you need to go find yourself a black man. Maybe then you’ll stop talking like a little bitch here all the time.
> ...





If you plan to continue going on and on about how attractive you find black men, maybe you’re looking for a different site. Good luck with that. Bye


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 4, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



They only age better if the only good negro is a dead negro.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 5, 2017)

negros make far better rapists


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Her shortsightedness is only overshadowed by her stupidity.
> 
> She will make the claim that white people are not discriminated against so shut up.  First of all that makes her a bigot.  Secondly, if I as a white man, can't understand a black person then why and how can a black person understand me?   I was in Scotland, years ago, and the people were either very nice or discriminated against Americans, depended mostly on age.  So yeah white folks do get discriminated against as it was pointed out in a previous post.
> 
> But I will tell you one thing, folks like her and liberals make me want to discriminate everyday.  If it were not for the fact that that vast majority of blacks, that I have met, are not like her I would loss all faith that things could ever change.



You show me where whites are actually being discriminated against. Because whites with good sense can't find any evidence. You are not discriminated against when you have the majority of everything. Scotland is not America. OK? Last whites and blacks in this country have different experiences of the system and of how America has operated. At the same time we grow up and are educated in a system hat is based upon white philosophy. mores and laws. We must survive in that system by avoiding by standards set by whites. To do that you must understand whites. Whites do not have to do the same. so they don't have to understand us, our history, or why we feel as we do. Therefore they want to make false equivalences of how we can't understand how it is to be white like whites have endured the same things blacks have.

Whites suffer from imaginary discrimination based upon an attitude of entitlement. If whites don't get every job no matter if 90 percent of the employees are white that's discrimination. Yet blacks fought based on a zero blacks policy, not at 90 percent of blacks get everything and because we can't get 100 percent we are being discriminated against.

I am a man btw but you will continue saying I am  she like that means something when it only show that you are a sexiist.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Taz said:


> Black people discriminate against whites all the time.


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Her shortsightedness is only overshadowed by her stupidity.
> ...




I've repeatedly done that. YOu just deny the evidence no matter how compelling.


Often by playing incredibly stupid.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Her shortsightedness is only overshadowed by her stupidity.
> ...


You show me where blacks are being discriminated against first.

Look at sports, football is comprised of 90 percent black, I am assuming.  Whites, by the definition from blacks, are obviously discriminated against.

Same with TV.  Watch the ads that come on, fully half the people are now black, that means that the majority of the population was discriminated against to make that happen.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



No you haven'r. What you have done is use one study where whites were the majority of all college admittees to claim discrimination against whites because every white person who applied did not get into an ivy league college. You are not discriminated against when you are the mother fucking majority of anything fool.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Freewill said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



This is fucking stupid and I knew your ignorant ass would try this argument. How does he NFL pick those who make the team?  And half the people on TV ads aren't black. So again show me where whites are being discriminated against because you are talking about NFL players but not administration or ownership. And when you talk about looking at sports the NFL is not the only one, There is hockey, where are the blacks? Golf. Where are the blacks? Tennis. Where are the blacks? Baseball. Figure skating, bowling, skiing and many other sports that are primarily white so then your argument about spirts discriminating against whites is bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You can certainly be discriminated against when you are the majority. That you can say something so idiotic and expect to be taken seriously is evidence of the completely corruption and dishonesty of the left.


----------



## Taz (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Black people discriminate against whites all the time.


You've been calling us "whitey" the whole fucking time. Are you saying that you're not racist?


----------



## Ventura77 (Nov 5, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Poland doesn't have a rampant HIV / AIDS problem.
> ...





Yes of course...the 'real men' you reflect upon are far too busy languishing in prison, abandoning their children...committing violent crime...collecting and or bitching about welfare supplements...whining about 'whitey holdin them down...shooting one another...or just plain dazed at the complexities of a world in which they cannot assimilate because they are too stupid and violent...are these your 'real men' Goober?


----------



## Freewill (Nov 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So easily triggered, it is hardly worth the lack of effort.

Here is one example of TV:  Why does Family Feud always have a black family vs. a white family?

As for the NFL, yes it is decided how everything should be decided, by skill and speed.

Now, how do you compare that to affirmative action?   Dropping of standards so more black pass then they jump ahead of whites?  Isn't that blatant racism?  Of course it isn't in your trigger world.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 5, 2017)

Obama is proof that Affirmative Action is just WRONG


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I am smashing that stereotype pretty hard single-handedly considering my youngest sister’s friends thought I was their age or younger when I am actually 9 years older than them.

If white people stay out of the sun for excessive periods of time they age like everyone else.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


if white men were real men, they would not need a system of white supremacy to prop them up.


----------



## Correll (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




NOte: We don't. 

You and your lefty allies are the ones that want discrimination in your favor so that you can compete.


I await your bat shit crazy lies about why that is not the case.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I guess non-white men can’t be real men then...

The only racist systems are in non-white countries.

If there was a system of white supremacy you wouldn’t see white men getting sex change operations to become part of a privileged class.

White men who are proud of their heritage and fully embrace their masculinity are the strongest men in the world.

Smart and strong white men are the worst of nightmare of the anti-white system that is in place today.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Stop with all the "leftie" talk, ur not talking to ur white mates on stormfront now.

I don't have white allies. All whites racists, granted some r more than others, but all r. The same way not every snake is deadly, but u put poison and fangs in that non poisonous snake.

What do u think that it will do next time it has the chance to kill ?


----------



## Correll (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




YOu talk a good game, but you want the same shit that they want and you accept it from them and carry water for them with every post on this site.


DO you deny that you want blacks to get discriminated in favor in our society?


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Stop reiterating that you are unbashedly racist against white people.

We have known this for quite some time now.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Have I said that white people are inferior ?

Have I said that white people are biologically less intelligent ?


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Your quoted post above directly implies your belief of the moral inferiority of white people, moron.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2017)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Of course you white boys need a system to prop you up. Why else would institute the Black Codes and then Jim crow after slavery was ended? Its obvious you need the 400 years of affirmative action for white males only and guys like you are still being surpassed by Black guys by the millions. We can smell your insecurity from miles away.


----------



## Correll (Nov 8, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...





Jim Crow's been over for a long time now. Since before I was born. 


It's you guys now, that feel you need special treatment.

And your lib allies agree. That you can't cut it on your own.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


If black men were real men they would NOT abandon their families nor have 10 kids with 10 different mothers.  And they especially wouldn't need propped up with affirmative action and all the other racist programs.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 8, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


My white ancestors went to war to free the black man and they did.  The democrats who got their asses whipped are the ones that imposed jim crow and started the KKK.  I will just bet money that history doesn't bother you at all, you have become accustomed to being told what to do and won't leave the democrat party.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Question, are all the white racists you know as racist as you are?


----------



## Freewill (Nov 8, 2017)

This board is the great equalizer.  No one knows the other race unless they tell us.  And I feel the reason that blacks tell us is because they want to be able to play the race card because they have a hard time coming up with any other argument.  Mostly because there isn't a good argument.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 8, 2017)




----------

